# المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*المحولات:*
*المحولات هى وسيلة لتحويل الطاقة من صورة لأخرى لتلاءم حمل معين أو استخدام ما. وقد تظن عزيزى القارئ أنها تلك الأجسام المملوءة بالحديد، و لك الحق لشهرتها لكنها ليست الوحيدة.*
*فى الصوتيات مثلا، نجد أن البوق الملحق بالمذياع هو فى الواقع محول صوتى لتوفيق معاوقة الهواء وهى 41 أوم للمذياع لزيادة كفاءته، *








*وفى هوائى الرادار أو الأقمار الصناعية و الميكرو ويف عموما نجد **Feed Horn** أو قمع التغذية لنفس السبب.*






*و ستتعجب لو علمت أن الفوهات الضيقة أو الواسعة فى الموائع (سوائل أو غازات) تقوم بنفس الفكرة، وعلبة التروس فى الميكانيكا (فتيس أو ناقل السرعة فى السيارة) كلها صور متنوعة لأداء واحد، و إنما الاختلاف فقط بسبب تغير الوسط.*

*إذن ما هى المحولات؟*
*المحول هو وسيلة لتحويل الطاقة المارة من صورة لأخرى، و بمعنى أدق تزيد القوة على حساب السرعة أو العكس. فى الكهرباء الفولت هو القوة الدافعة الكهربية و السرعة هى للإلكترونات أى التيار، وفى الموائع سواء غاز أو سائل يكون الضغط مع معدل السريان و فى الموجات اللاسلكية المركبة الكهربية و المركبة المغناطيسية للموجة.*
*طبعا هناك أنواع عديدة من المحولات ولكننا هنا نقصر دراستنا على ما له علاقة بالدوائر الإلكترونية أما وحدات القدرات العالية و متعدد الأوجه (الفازات) فهذا مجال الهندسة الكهربية.*

*هناك قاعدة عامة أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم*
*إذن طاقة الدخول = طاقة الخروج لا تزيد إحداها ولا تقل*
*لكن قبل أن تعترض، طاقة الخروج عادة تتشتت فى أكثر من مسار مما يجعل طاقة الخروج المستفادة أقل من طاقة الدخول.*
*هذا يقودنا لتعريف ما يسمى "كفاءة التحويل" أو :كفاءة المحول" أو يكفى "الكفاءة" وهى ببساطة: كم من جملة الطاقة التى تدخل، أستطيع الاستفادة منها فى الخرج.*
*الكفاءة = طاقة الخرج المستفادة ÷ طاقة الدخول المستهلكة.*
*بالنسبة للكهرباء، يجب أن نتعامل مع الجهد والتيار. ولنقل التيار بدون توصيل، فأحد الوسائل هى المجال المغناطيسى، إذن نحول التيار إلى مجال مغناطيسى و نتقبله قى الجهة الأخرى بالصورة التى نحب.*
*لكن كلنا نذكر تلك التجربة البسيطة عن المغناطيس والملف المتصل بمقياس حيث لم يكن يكر تيار إلا عندما يتحرك المغناطيس، وأن التيار المتولد يزداد مع زيادة سواء السرعة أو المعدل (التردد)*


*




*
*كل هذه الأمور تضع لنا التصور كيف يجب أن يتركب المحول*
*ملف يدخل فيه التيار ليولد مجال مغناطيسى وآخر يتأثر بهذا المجال ليولد تيار الخرج*
*آه - لا تنسى أن التيار الداخل يجب أن يتغير باستمرار بدلا من جعل الملف هو الذى يتحرك - أليس كذلك؟*
*حسنا المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتكلم عن تركيبه*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*الشرح السابق وضع لنا تصور لتركيب المحول بأن يكون ملف متصل بالمصدر الكهربى المتغير (الأزرق) و حوله ملف أخر (البرتقالى) ليتلقى منه المجال المغناطيسى المتولد(الأخضر). حسنا لكى نستطيع أن نحافظ على تغير المصدر يجب أن يزيد و ينقص ولكى نعرف طبيعة هذا الجهد والتيار المار يفضل أن يكون متردد فتكون بذلك خواصه محددة.*
*لزيادة المجال أو الفيض المغناطيسى يفضل وضع مادة ذات ممانعة مغناطيسية أقل من الهواء فتزداد خطوط المجال و تنتقل طاقة أكثر، وهو قضيب الحديد.*






*الحديد بهذه الصورة سيزيد المجال و يحسن الأداء لكن كلما زادت خطوط المجال زادت كفاءة النقل و لزيادة هذه الخطوط نقلل من ممانعة مسارها أى نقلل من المسار فى الهواء، لذا يجب أن يكون المسار المغناطيسى مغلق أيضا. لهذا فالحديد يصنع بهذه الصورة*

*



*
*حيث يكون بصورة تمثل مسار مغلق.*
*لكن الحديد بهذا الحجم يمثل أيضا ملف ثانوى يمر فيه تيار يسبب تسخين للحديد و يشكل فقد كبير للطاقة!*
*لهذا يصنع الحديد عادة من شرائح و تعزل عن بعضها بالورنيش أو ورق عازل أو طبقة من السيلكون و يسمى حديد سيليكونى كما بالصورة. *

*كيف نحسب القدرة التى يمكن نقلها؟*
*ببساطة كلما زادت خطوط المجال المغناطيسى زادت بالتبعية الطاقة التى يمكن نقلها و عدد هذه الخطوط يتناسب مع عدد اللفات مضربا فى قيمة التيار المار.*
*هذه هى القوة التى تولد المجال لكن عدد الخطوط فى الهواء أقل منها فى الحديد لأن للحديد ممانعة أقل، لذا تزداد هذه الخطوط بنسبة تعتمد على نوع هذا الحديد نسميها **β** النسبية و بضربها فى قيمة الهواء نحصل على **β** المطلقة وهى أقصى عدد للخطوط لكل سم مربع بدون تشبع.*
*هكذا نجد أن القدرة لها علاقة بهذه القيمة مضروبة فى مساحة مقطع الحديد، فكلما زاد مقطع الحديد تمكن من تحمل المزيد من الخطوط و مزيد من الطاقة.*

*كيف نحسب الفولت المناسب لكل لفة؟*
*اللفة هى ملف و لها حث و معاوقة و من قانون أوم نجد أن *
*الفولت = التيار × المعاوقة*
*حيث التيار هو الكافى لتمرير الخطوط السابق الحديث عنها*
*المعاوقة هى 2 × ط × التردد × الحث*
*حث الملف يعتمد على أبعاد هذه اللفة *
*مما سبق نجد أن المعادلة للفولت*

*V=4.44*F*N***β***A*10-4*
*4.44 × ** 10-4** هو ثابت ناتج من التعويض بقيم الحث للملف و باقى الثوابت السابق ذكرها*
*F** التردد ذ/ث*
*N** عدد اللفات للملف*
*β** للحديد المستخدم*
*A** مساحة مقطع الحديد*

*وهذه هى المعادلة العامة التى سنستخدمها فى حساب المحولات.*
*طبعا قد ترى أنها معقدة و بها كثير من القيم الغير مرغوبة، لكن لحسن الحظ بنظرة فاحصة تجد أنها ابسط مما تتصور فلا يوجد بها سوى معامل الحديد المستخدم وهو نوع واحد للكهرباء و بالتالى سنعوض بقيمة الحديد السيليكونى و نستخدم المرة القادمة إن شاء الله ناتج هذا التعويض.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*لماذا تصنع المحولات من الشرائح؟*

*لو نظرنا لتركيب المحول من أعلى أو صنعنا قطاع فى منتصفه، سنجد الصورة كما يلى*






*فنجد أن كل من الملف الابتدائى و الثانوى محيط بالقلب الحديدى و المجال المغناطيسى المتولد من الملف الابتدائى يقطع الملف الثانوى و القلب الحديدى على السواء، فما يمنع تكون تيار أيضا فى القلب الحديدى باعتباره ملفا ثانويا؟!!*
*الحقيقة هذا ما يحدث بالفعل إلا أن المشكلة أن هذا الملف عليه قصر فلا يحد التيار المار به سوى مقاومة مادة الحديد وهى وإن كانت أعلى قليلا من النحاس إلا أنها و لكبر مقطع القلب تكون صغيرة جدا مشكلة ما يشبه القصر على المحول. هذه التيارات تسمى تيارات دوّاميه أو إعصارية **Eddy Currents** وهى من أكبر مسببات الفقد فى المحولات. *
*لتقليل هذه التيارات، يجب زيادة مقاومة مسارها و ذلك بعمل القلب من شرائح تقطع مسار هذه التيارات فتؤدى عملها بطريقتين معا، تقليل المساحة التى تولد الجهد المسبب لهذه التيارات و تقطيع مسار التيار مما يجعل من الصعب جدا أن يجد مسار دورة كاملة موازية للملفات والمجال المغناطيسى.*

*لنصمم الآن محول بالحديد السيليكونى، سنعوض بقيم الحديد فى المعادلة السابقة و التردد = 50 ذ/ث و نصل لعدة معادلات مختصرة *
*نبدأ أولا**بالقدرة المطلوبة للحمل *
*الطاقة = تيار الحمل × جهد الحمل = كذا وات.**مساحة مقطع**حديد المحول = الجذر التربيعى للقدرة *
*مثلا لنصمم محول 100 وات يحول من 220 فولت إلى 12 فولت.*
*محول 100 وات جذرها 10 نستخدم 10**سم2*
*لكن الفراغات لعزل رقائق الحديد تقلل المساحة الفعلية لذلك نفترض المساحة الفعلية 0.9 المساحة المحسوبة فتكون 10 ÷ 0.9 = 11.11 سم2**طبيعى قد لا نجد المقاس المطلوب لذا نختار المقاس الأكبر مباشرة أو إذا كنا**سنصنع البكرة التى سنلف عليها الملف يمكن أن نختار المساحة المحسوبة أو أكبر قليلا لتعويض الفراغات.**نفترض أن**المساحة التى وجدناها هى 3سم×4سم=12 سم مربع وهى أكبر قليلا من المطلوب وهذا أفضل*
*عدد اللفات لكل واحد فولت = 50 ÷ مساحة المقطع**ن = 50 ÷** 4.16667 = 12 **لفة لكل فولت طبعا يمكننا استخدام 4.2 لفة لكل فولت أو أكثر**ملف 220 يحتاج 220 × 4.2 = 924 لفة**ملف 12 فولت يحتاج 12 × 4.2 = 50.2 لفة طبعا هنا إما نستخدم 50 لفة أو 51 لفة**الآن التيار فى الملف الثانوى**قلنا أنه 100 وات و الخرج 12 فولت يكون**التيار = 100 ÷ 12 = 8.333 أمبير**يحسب قطر السلك على أساس الفقد الحرارى به كمقاومة بالأوم وهو لسلك النحاس*
*قطر السلك = 0.8 جذر التيار إن كان داخلى غير جيد التهوية و يمكن أن نصل إلى*
*قطر السلك = 0.6 جذر التيار إن كان خارجى و جيد التهوية.*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ق = 0.8 × جذر 8.333 = 0.8 × 2.887=2.3 مللى متر أو 23 ديزيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذا كان ملف جيد التهوية لكونه آخر ملف من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخارج و يمكن تهويته أو تبريده يمكن تقلل 0.8 إلى 0.6 أو حتى 0.5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الآن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الملف الابتدائى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نعلم أن الدخول أكبر من الخروج لوجود الفقد وفى المحولات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصغيرة نفترض الكفاءة 80%[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إذن الدخول 100 ÷ 0.8 =125 وات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لو الدخول مثلا 220[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فولت يكون التيار 125 ÷ 220 = 0.57 أمبير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قطر السلك = 0.8 جذر 0.57 = 0.8 ×[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 0.75= 0.6 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مم أو 6 ديزيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذه العلاقات الرياضية مشتقة من العلاقات الصحيحة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكاملة للمحولات مع التعويض فى معاملاتها بالآتى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التردد = 50 ذ/ث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]القلب =[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حديد سيليكونى - شرائح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلك من النحاس لأن الألومنيوم له مقاومة نوعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أعلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نوع المحول ملفان منفصلان ابتدائى و ثانوى ملفوفان على مشكل واحد أو ثلاث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أزواج من الملفات على ثلاث قلوب (3 فاز)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لو صححنا بنسبة التردد يمكن أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نستخدمها لأى تردد نشاء وهذا ما سنفعله المرة القادمة إن شاء الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترانسفورمر 400 هيرتز*

*ترانسفورمر 400 هيرتز:*
*فى الأجهزة المحمولة جوا (أى بالطائرات) عادة تستخدم تردد 400 ذ/ث وذلك لتقليل حجم ووزن كل المعدات المستخدمة للحديد و منها المحولات عموما، لهذا فمن المجدى دراسة هذا النوع فالبعض قد يتعرض له.*

*المعادلة العامة للمحول هى*
*v=4.44*f*n***β***a*10-4*
*حيث **v** هو الفولت و **f** التردد و **n** عدد اللفات و **a** مساحة المقطع و β هو الفيض لنوع الحديد المستخدم*
*و المعادلة السابقة حسبت بالتعويض عن التردد = 50 و β بالقيمة الخاصة بالحديد السيليكونى ثم وجدنا النسبة *
*n**÷ **v**= 10000÷ (4.44 × 50 × β × **a** ) ≈ 50/ مساحة المقطع لفة لكل فولت*
*لنفترض أننا نريد عمل نفس المحول السابق ولكن للتردد 400 هيرتز وهو تردد الشائع فى عالم الطيران لتقليل وزن الأجهزة المحمولة جوا*
*مساحة المقطع = جذر القدرة= جذر 100 = 10*
*الآن برفع التردد من 50 إلى 400 يزداد معدل تغيير المجال بنفس النسبة و بالتالى ينقل قدرة أكبر بنفس النسبة وهى = 400 ÷ 50 = 8*
*إذن إما اعتبار أن المحول ينقل 800 وات أو نقلل المقطع فيصبح 10 ÷ 8 = 1.25 سم مربع*
*عدد اللفات / فولت من المعادلة السابقة بالتعويض عن التردد بالقيمة الجديدة و مساحة المقطع بالقيمة الجديدة*
*وهى تساوى 50 ÷ ( 8 × 1.25)=50 ÷ 10 = 5 لفات لكل فولت*

*مما سبق نرى أن مساحة مقطع الحديد نقصت و بالتالى الوزن و عدد اللفات أيضا قل بنفس النسبة مما يقلل وزن النحاس أو سيبقى عدد اللفات مع صغر محيط اللفة محققا أيضا نفس النتيجة وهذا طبعا حسب ما إذا استخدمت نفس القلب للحصول على قدرة أعلى أو قلب أصغر لنفس القدرة.*
*نفس الكلام يمكن تطبيقه لأى تردد آخر كما سنرى لاحقا فى تطبيقات أخرى*
*جدير بالذكر أن الحديد السيليكونى يمكن استخدامه حتى 2000 ذ/ث قبل أن تزداد نسبة الفقد بصورة معوقة لكن هذا لا يمنع استخدامه على كافى النطاق الصوتى 20000 ذ/ث.*
*لتقليل الفقد فى محولات الترددات الأعلى من 50ذ/ث، تصنع من شرائح أقل سمكا من المعتاد.*​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله خيراً و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*المحول الذاتى Auto Transformer*

*المحول الذاتى **Auto Transformer*
*هو محول مكون من ملف واحد حيث يشترك الابتدائى و الثانوى فى جزء من الملف*
*إن استخدم كمحول رافع فجهد المصدر يكون جزء من جهد الحمل وعلى المحول أن يولد فقط فرق الجهد بين المنبع والحمل*
*و إن استخدم كمحول خافض ، فإن التيار من المصدر يعبر للحمل و عليه فالمحول عليه أن يولد فرق التيار بين الابتدائى والثانوى*
*




*
*K = N1:N2=V1:V2*
*النقطة **a** هى النقطة المشتركة بين الابتدائى و الثانوى ، **A** هى دخول المصدر ، **x** النقطة المشتركة بين الابتدائى والثانوى ’ **P** هى القدرة للكل أو جزء حسب التسمية و الرموز المضافة لها – من الرسم نجد*
*P1=V1*I1= V2*I2=P2*
*النقطة تقسم الملف لجزأين الجزء **A-x** المشترك والجزء **A-a** على التوالى مع الدخول*
*من اتجاه التيار كما بالرسم نجد أن الملف المشترك به تيار يساوى الفرق بين تيار الحمل و تيار المنبع*
*I2-I1*
*وهذه نقطة هامة جدا عند حساب مقطع السلك حيث توفر كثيرا جدا فى قطر السلك و من ثم الكلفة*
*و بحساب القدرة*
*P**A-a** = (V1–V2)I1=V1*I1-V2*I1*​ *و الجزء المشترك*​ *P a**-x=V2(I2-I1)=V2*I2-V2*I1*​ *بما أن *​ *P1=V1*I1= V2*I2=P2*​ *إذن القيمتان للقدرة متساويتان*

*P**A-a** = P** a**-x*
لا تنزعج وتقول ما نجنى من هذا ، فقط تذكر أن الجزء المشترك به فرق التيارين وليس أحدهما أى أن المحول أصبح محول ابتدائى ثانوى لنقل فرق التيار وليست التيار كله و بالتالى نسبة مناظرة من القدرة ونسبة الوفر K
*




*
*حيث K نسبة الجهد الأعلى للجهد الأقل (بصرف النظر أيهما دخول أو خروج)
* *المرة القادمة بإذن الله نحسب محول لنرى النتيجة *


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*لنحسب الآن محول ذاتى لنرى الفرق*

*مثلا لنفترض نفس المحول السابق 100 وات*
*مساحة المقطع كانت جذر القدرة = 10 سم2*
*فى حال استخدام محول ذاتى للتحويل من 200 إلى 220 مثلا نجد نسبة الوفر = 220-200 مقسوما على 220*
*أى = 20 ÷220 = 0.09 أو تقريبا 0.1*
*أى تعمل تصميم لمحول قدرته 100 × 0.1 = 10 وات فقط *
*فتكون مساحة المقطع = جذر 10 = 3.2 سم2*
*تيار الدخول = 100 ÷ 220 = 0.45 أمبير*
*قطر السلك = 0.8 جذر التيار = 0.8 × 0.67=0.54 أو 5.5 ديزيم*
*هذا القطر للفات 20 فولت فقط أى الفرق بين 220 – 200*
*تيار الخرج = 100 ÷ 200 = 0.5 أمبير*
*فرق التيارين = 0.5- 0.45 = 0.05 أمبير فقط*

*قطر السلك = 0.8 جذر 0.05 = 0.8 × 0.22 = 0.18 أو 1.8 ديزيم و أقرب قيمة هى 2 ديزيم*
*وهذه للملف 200 فولت وواضح الفرق فى القطر والوزن و الثمن فى استخدام 2 بدلا من 5.5 و أيضا وزن وحجم الحديد*

*نلاحظ هنا أن كلما زاد الفرق بين جهد الدخول و جهد الخروج قلت نسبة الوفر لذلك هو جيد فى الاستخدامات مثل التحويل من 110 إلى 220 أو ضبط الجهد لتعويض التغير مثلا 220 **±** نسبة ما للتصحيح عبر أطراف نقل*
*لكنه غير مجدى فى حالات مثل 220 : 12 فولت لسببين*
*أولا نسبة الوفر = 220-12= 208 بالقسمة على الجهد الأعلى 220 تصبح*
*208 ÷ 220 = 0.95 أى أن المحول 100 وات يعتبر 95 وات وهى نسبة لا تذكر بل فى الواقع إن بدأت بحمل 95 وات ستقربه إلى 100 لسهولة الحساب إن لم ترفع القيمة أكثر من قبل معامل أمان*
*السبب الثانى خطير جدا أن الجهد 220 له مرجع الأرض لذا لو لمست السلك "الحى" كفاك الله و عافاك لذلك يستخدم دوما محول يسمى محول عزل وهو 220 : 220 لتوفير العزل الكهربى عن الأرض للحماية فيكون لمس طرف واحد غير خطر و للأسف المحول الذاتى لا يوفر هذه الميزة*
*لكن هذا لا يعنى أن هذا الأسلوب لا يستخدم بل العكس كان يستخدم كثيرا فى محول الجهد العالى لشاشات التلفاز لتوفير جهد تغذية الفتيلة أو جهود أخرى متنوعة حيث كافة جهود الخرج معزولة عن الأرضى

* *أنواع أخرى من المحولات والتى نستخدمها كثيرا فى المرة القادمة بإذن الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الآن نتكلم عن أنواع خاصة من المحولات وهى كاوية المسدس محولات اللحام و محولات صهر المعادن*
*كلها تشترك فى شىء واحد وتختلف فى آخر*
*تشترك فى كونها محول له ملف ابتدائى 220 فولت أو 3 فاز 380 فولت و ملف ثانوى مكون من لفة واحدة فقط*
*تختلف فى نوعية الحمل*
*سنتكلم الآن عن النوع الأول كاويات اللحام*
*




*
*وهى عبارة عن ملت ابتدائى ملفوف على بكرة ذات مقطع طويل و ملف ثانوى لفة واحدة من قضيب من النحاس قطرة حوالى 5 مم و الحمل هو طرف اللحام وهو من السلك النحاس الأحمر ذو قطر أقل حوالى 1- 1.5 مم*
*القلب الحديد عبارة عن شريط طويل من الحديد السيليكونى المعزول و يلف فى قلبيهما كما بالرسم*
*




*
*عند توصيل التيار يتولد تيار فى الملف الثانوى شديد جدا لدرجة أنها تصهر القصدير (380 – 400 درجة مئوية) فى ثانيتين أو ثلاث*
*لحساب هذا النوع من المحولات ، لا نتبع الأسلوب التقليدى السابق ولكن نحسب تحويل المعاوقة أو المقاومة*
*




*
*عندما يكون محول موصل بحمل **R** فلو كان ذو نسبة تحويل **N** إلى 1 فسنجد*
*جهد الحمل = جهد المصدر ÷ **N*
*تيار الحمل = تيار المصدر × **N*
*يمكننا القول أن مقاومة الحمل = جهد الحمل ÷ تيار الحمل =*
* (** جهد المصدر ÷ **N ) مقسوما على تيار المصدر × **N*
*أى = مقاومة الحمل مقسومة على مربع نسبة التحويل *
*إن كانت نسبة اللفات 100 إلى1 تضرب المقاومة فى 10000*
*لذا يكون الحساب كالآتى :*
*أريد كاوية 110 وات إذن التيار = القدرة ÷ الفولت = 110 ÷ 220 = 0.5 أمبير*
*مقاومة الدخول = الفولت ÷ التيار = 220 ÷ 0.5 = 440 Ω*
*سأستخدم سلك لحام من النحاس طوله مثلا 10 سم و مساحة مقطعه مثلا 2 مم2*
*ستكون مقاومة هذه القطعة = المقاومة النوعية للنحاس × الطول ÷ مساحة المقطع*
*لنفترض أنها كانت 0.01 Ω*
*نسبة المقاومات هى 440 ÷ 0.01 = 44000 *
*نسبة اللفات = جذر 44000 = 210 لفة للملف الابتدائى و لفة واحدة للثانوى*
*سلك الابتدائى يحسب كما سبق = 0.8 جذر التيار = 0.8 جذر 0.5 = 0.57*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن باقى الأنواع*


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> *الآن نتكلم عن أنواع خاصة من المحولات وهى كاوية المسدس محولات اللحام و محولات صهر المعادن*
> *كلها تشترك فى شىء واحد وتختلف فى آخر*
> *تشترك فى كونها محول له ملف ابتدائى 220 فولت أو 3 فاز 380 فولت و ملف ثانوى مكون من لفة واحدة فقط*
> *تختلف فى نوعية الحمل*
> ...



السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة 
جزاك الله خيراً و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## saad_srs (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسام الاثوري (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جزاكم الله الف عافيه


----------



## فتى الاجواء (2 مارس 2011)

thanxxxx


----------



## imaazh (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخوي ، صراحة المحولات صارت ضرورة لا يستغنى عنها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مارس 2011)

*محولات صهر المعادن بالحث*

*لنبنى فرن كهربى فالقضية متشابهة كاوية اللحام السابقة إلا أننا لا نعرف الحمل مسبقا و قد يتغير أثناء العملية تغيرا كبيرا حيث وضع الخامات فى المستوعب تكون ذات مقاومة أكبر من بعد صهرها لأن القطع الصلبة ليست على اتصال كهربى كسائل منصهر فدائما تتلامس القطع فى نقط لذلك كلما صغر حجمها كان ذلك أفضل*
*لو أردت صهر معادن ذات درجة انصهار متوسطة مثل البرنز أو الرصاص أو القصدير الخ يمكنك عمل جهاز كما بالرسم و تستخدم مستوعب من الحديد الذى يسخن و تصهر ما بداخله*








*أما إن أردت صهر الحديد فعادة تكون البوتقة موضوعة فى وسط الملف لأنها تصنع من مواد غير موصله للكهرباء و الحرارة ولكنها تتحمل الدرجات العالية*
*أيضا البوتقة داخل الملف و يترك خلوص بينهما حتى لا تحرق الحرارة العالية الملف*

*للحساب نبدأ بأقصى ظروف تشغيل حيث الكمية القصوى سائلة فى المستودع أو البوتقة*
*يمكن حساب مساحة المقطع و من ثم المقاومة و بتحديد الطاقة التى ستستخدمها بالوات أو كيلو وات يمكنك هنا تحديد عدد لفات الملف كما حسبناها المرة الماضية*
*هنا لا يجب التوصيل المباشر للتيار العمومى حيث النتائج غير متوقعة لعدم معرفة طبيعة الحمل لحظيا*
*لذا يفضل استخدام محول ذاتى يغير جهد الدخول تدريجيا مع مراقبة التيار المار فى الملف و ضبطه فى حدود آمنة *







*هذه الطريقة مضمونة و سهلة الحساب و التوقع، وتتميز بأنها بدون حمل عبارة عن محول بدون حمل يتصل ملفه **الابتدائى بالتغذية، ولهذا فهو لا يستهلك تيار ولكنه ملف أى حث و معامل القدرة **Power Factor ** له يقترب من الصفر. وعند وضع الحمل المراد صهره، يبدأ فى سحب التيار وهو مثالى من هذه الجهة إلا أنه قد يعيبه بعض النقاط منها أن الكتل الكبيرة أنسب من الكتل الصغيرة فالضغط الناجم عن الوزن، يساعد على جودة التوصيل و زيادة مرور التيار مما يساعد على سرعة التسخين.*




*لعلاج هذه الظاهرة، لجأ البعض لاستخدام ترددات أعلى من 50 ذ/ث وهى بالطبع تساعد على نقل الطاقة عبر المجال المغناطيسى للخام المراد صهره و لكن التردد العالى أيضا له مشاكله فلابد من عمل دائرة الكترونية تتحمل هذا القدر من الطاقة و تتحمل أيضا معامل القدرة السيئ و ربما تحتاج لعشرة أمثال الطاقة الفعلية.*
*وهذا موضوع المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 أبريل 2011)

*أفران التردد العالى*

*أفران التردد العالى:*

*فى البدء يمكن رفع التردد حتى 2000 ذ/ث حيث لا يختلف تركيب الفرن كثيرا عما سبق.*


*عند رفع التردد خارج حدود الحديد العادى للمحول، لا يمكن استخدام الأسلوب السابق فلا يوجد فيرايت كبير بهذا القدر فضلا عن كونه سهل الكسر ولا يتحمل الحرارة العالية، لذا يكتفى بالفرايت فى عمل المذبذب إن احتاج الأمر.*

*الآن نضطر لاستخدام ملفات هوائية، و طبعا ذات قطر كبير لتمرير الجسم بداخلها، وهذا يجعل الحث قليل، كما سنضطر لتبريدها، لذا ستصنع من مواسير نحاسية يمر الماء بداخلها.*
*




*
*الحث القليل يخلق مشكلة أخرى وهى أن استخدام التردد الأعلى ليناسب الحث المنخفض، يتسبب فى قلة سمك الطبقة التى تسخن وذلك بتأثير السطح **Skin Effect** و انخفاض التردد لا يناسب الحث المنخفض، لهذا تستخدم عادة دوائر رنين لمحاولة معالجة هذا التناقض. *

*دوائر الرنين المعروفة إما توالى أو توازى، وسبق شرحها تفصيلا فى سلسلة "تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية" و كلا النوعين مستخدم فى هذا التطبيق وذلك حسب رؤية المصمم و حاجته من الآلة.*
*دائرة التوازى يكون التيار فيها أضعاف التيار المار فى المصدر، ويسحب من المصدر فقط ما يفقد فى الحمل وهو هنا مقاومة ماسورة الملف النحاسية و المادة المعالجة أى الشيء الذى نقوم بتسخينه. هذه الخاصية تجعل منها أكثر قبولا لقلة التأثير على المكبر فى حالة لا حمل، فضلا عن أن دائرة الرنين تعمل كمكبر تيار أو "مركز أو مجمع" تيار و بهذا فحتى عند الحمل نتوقع أن يكون تيار الدائرة أكبر من تيار المكبر أو المهتز.*
*




*

*دائرة رنين التوالى تعمل بالعكس فيكون التيار موحدا فى الملف و المكثف و المكبر أو المهتز ولكن الجهد هو الأكبر عدة مرات. *
*من قوانين دائرة التوالى نجد أن جهد الملف سيساوى جهد المكثف و مضاد له فى الوجه، و من ثم يتطلب الأمر مكثفات ذات جهود عالية جدا مما يشكل عبئا ماديا.*
*فى جميع الأحوال لا يمكن استخدام مكونات متغيرة لضبط التردد لتحقيق الرنين، وعلى هذا فتغيير تردد المهتز هو الأسلوب المعتمد.*

*لهذا نجد أن استخدام التيار ذو التردد العالى لأغراض صناعية متعددة أخرى غير صهر المعادن مثل المعالجة الحرارية لأسطح المعادن (التقسية) أو أجزاء منها دون تسخين باقى المعدن أو تركيب كتلة على محور فبتسخين الكتلة، يتسع الثقب ليمرر المحور و بمجرد أن يبرد، تثبت القطعتان معا بالضغط الشديد الناجم عن الانكماش.*
*




*
*هذا رابط لموقع شركة تصنع هذه الوحدات طبقا للاستخدام*
*http://www.ceia-power.com/applications.aspx*
*حيث تتنوع القدرة و التردد وشكل الملف المستخدم حسب حاجة التطبيق.*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن وحدة توليد القدرة **Inverter** و طبعا لسنا بهدف التصميم النهائى ولكن فقط لفتح الطريق أمام من يريد أن يقوم بعمل تصميم أن يأخذ فى اعتباره بعض النقاط.*


----------



## tunisienman (11 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (13 أبريل 2011)

مواضيعك مميزة دائماً
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم و شكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أبريل 2011)

*وحدة توليد القدرة Inverter*

*وحدة توليد القدرة **Inverter*

*تتكون وحدة توليد القدرة من الأجزاء المبينة فى الرسم التالى*
*




*

*وحدتى تغذية واحدة لمرحلة الخرج وهى تحتوى محول ذو قدرة كافية أو قد لا تحتوى محول، وفى جميع الأحوال لابد من استخدام مرشح **Filter** مناسب لأن ترانزستورات القدرة تسحب نبضات ذات تيار عالى سيسبب مشاكل فى دوائر التحكم و الأجهزة المحيطة، و مكثفات التنعيم ليست كافية للتخلص من أثار هذه النبضات.*
*دائرة تغذية الجهد المنخفض وهى أيضا تحتوى على مرشح **Filter** مناسب للتخلص من أى آثار قد تأتى عبر مصدر التغذية.*
*مرحلة مهتز أو مذبذب قابل للضبط فى النطاق المطلوب استخدامه، و يجب أن يعطى موجة مربعة ذات معامل دوام 50%** Duty Ratio**و ذلك لتوزيع الحمل بالتساوى على الترانزستورات و تسهيل التخلص من التوافقيات على خطوط التغذية، أسهل طريقة للحصول على 50% بالضبط هى جعل المذبذب يعمل على ضعف التردد و تغذية الخرج لمذبذب متعدد للقسمة على 2 و من الأمثلة المناسبة لهذه الطريقة استخدام المتكاملة **CD4047** وهى مذبذب متعدد يمكنها أن تولد نبضات مستمرة و لها خرج نبضى و آخر ÷2 من المخرجين **Q,Q\** حتى 1 ميجا.*
*




*


*هذه المتكاملة لا تحتاج سوى توصيل الأطراف 4،7،12 بالأرضى و 14 بالجهد الموجب والذى يجب أن يكون 12 أو 15 فولت لو تريد تردد قرابة 1 ميجا وهذه سمه عامة فى عائلة **CMOS*
*الطرف 9 الخاص بوظيفة **RESET** يمكن استخدامه للتحكم بالتشغيل و الإيقاف. الخرج المزدوج من طرفى 10،11 و التردد يضبط بمقاومة بين 2،3 و مكثف بين 1،2. طبعا يفضل استخدام مفتاح لتغيير المكثف حسب التردد مع استخدام مقاومة ذات مدى محدود لضبط التردد فقط مثلا استخدام مقاومة 1ك على التوالى مع مقاومة متغيرة 10 ك و تغيير قيم المكثف حسب التردد المطلوب طبقا للمعادلة*
*F=1/4.4RC*
*يلى ذلك مرحلة دائرة التحكم والقيادة وعادة يستخدم فيها إحدى المتكاملات المختصة بالتوائم مع ترانزستورات الخرج مثل فهى تحقق ثلاث أهداف*
*1- يمكنها الإمداد بالتيار اللازم للترانزستورات العادية أو الجهد الكافى لفتح ترانزستورات **MOSFET*
*2- تشكيل النبضة بحيث يكون انتقالها أسرع ما يمكن من القفل للفتح لتقليل الفقد فى المرحلة الانتقالية بقدر الإمكان.*
*3- أثناء انتقال مخرج من 1 إلى صفر، ينتقل الآخر من صفر إلى 1 ولا تكون هذه النقلات فجائية ، ولهذا سيكون هناك مرحلة فى الوسط يكون كلا الترانزستورين فى حال التوصيل مما يشكل قصرا على مصدر التغذية و أبسط آثاره هو تلف هذه الترانزستورات، و مهمة هذه المتكاملة حذف هذا الجزء المشترك، يمكن تحقيق هذه الوظيفة باستخدام بوابات **XOR Gates*
* بقى الآن مرحلة الخرج وهى حسب القدرة المطلوبة من زوج أو زوجين من ترانزستورات القدرة، قد تستخدم وحدات على التوازى أيضا فى القدرات الأكبر.*
*النوع لا يهم رغم أن غالبية التصميمات تستخدم **IGBT** لدرجة أن البعض يظن أن **IGBT** لوحدات **UPS** فقط.*
*الفكرة أن ترانزستورات **MOSFET** أسهل بكثير من العادية فى التحكم إلا أن الأجيال القديمة منها كانت تسبب سخونة أعلى ولهذا ابتكرت **IGBT** حيث الدخل **MOSFET** لتسهيل التعامل يتحكم فى ترانزيستور عادى لتقليل الحرارة الناجمة عن التيار العالى ، لكن الآن توجد ترانزستورات **MOSFET** لا تقل جودة عن غيرها.*
*المهم عندما يذكر الداتا شيت أن الرقم كذا 60 أمبير 400 فولت لا تظن أنه يتحمل 60 أمبير عند 400 فولت، اقرأ الباقى بدقة و اعرف أين الحدود الآمنة لاستخدام الترانزيستور.*
*تصميم مكبرات القدرة مشروح تفصيلا فى "تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية" وهو لذا خارج نطاق هذه السلسلة*
*هذا رابط لتصميم وحدة بقدرة 500 وات*
500 Watt Induction Heater
*وهذا رابط يشرح وحدات أكبر خطوة بخطوة بما فيها الملف و مجموعة المكثفات*
Induction Heating-1-8
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن وسائل تبريد أخرى غير الماء*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2011)

*ما هو زيت المحول؟*

*ما هو** زيت المحول؟*
*المحولات ذات القدرات الكبيرة، تولد كثير من الحرارة رغم ارتفاع كفاءتها عن مثيلتها المستخدمة منزليا، إلا أن القيمة المطلقة للفقد ستكون كبيرة، فمثلا لو محول قدرته 100ك ف أ و كفاءته 99% فالفقد هنا 1% فقط ولكنها 1 كيلو وات أيضا ما يوازى مدفأة منزلية أو سخان قوى. لهذا يفضل استخدام حاوية خارجية ذات زعانف تبريد و استخدام ** وسيط لنقل الحرارة من منبعها (حديد المحول و نحاس الملفات) للمشع وهو جسم المحول** الخارجى.*
*[FONT=&quot]





يعتمد انتقال الحرارة عبر الوسيط على 
مساحة السطح – فرق درجات الحرارة و نفترض ثبوتها للمقارنة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*كتلة الوسيط و الزيت له كتلة أكبر من الهواء لنفس الحجم*
*ضغط التلامس وهو للزيت بتأثير وزنه أعلى من الهواء*
*قابلية انتقال الحرارة أو جودة التوصيل*
*درجة سيولة مقبولة لسهولة الحركة فى دورة تيارات الحمل والتى تنقل الحرارة خارجه*
*بقاء السيولة لأطول فترة ممكنة أى لا يتأثر مع الزمن و يتأكسد و يتجمد*
*و لكونه فى وسط كهربى فيجب أن يكون ذو عزل عالى*
*غير قابل للاشتعال أو نقطة الالتهاب تكون عالية*
*غير قابل للتفاعل الكيمائى مع مكونات المحول*
*عازل للكهرباء وجيد التوصيل للحرارة*
*فى الرابط التالى خواص زيت فيلبس الخاص بالمحولات و المكثفات الخ*

*http://www.phillips66lubricants.com/NR/rdonlyres/76E8776D-55CA-4F27-89DD-6B6FA657F93F/0/TransformerOil.pdf*[/FONT]


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

*محول التيار Current Transformer*

*محول التيار **Current Transformer**:*

*كما سبق الشرح فالمحولات كلها نوعين إما ذاتى **Auto Transformer** أو عادى مكون من ملف ابتدائى وآخر ثانوى أو أكثر*
*تعطى مسميات كثيرة للمحولات حسب الاستخدام ولكن كلها لا تخرج عن كونها محول تقليدى و الاستخدام مختلف*

*لو رجعنا لشرح كاوية المسدس سنجد هذا الرسم*
*




*
*والذى يشرح المقاومة على جانبى المحول و للتذكرة نجد أن فى جانب الملف الابتدائى يكون جهد الدخول ف وتيار الدخول ت ، وفى جانب الخروج يضرب الجهد × ن و يقسم التيار على ن حيث ن هى نسبة عدد اللفات*
*المقاومة = الجهد ÷ التيار = ج × ن ÷ (ت ÷ ن) = ج ÷ ت × ن × ن*
*أى أن المعاوقة فى الخروج = مربع نسبة اللفات × معاوقة الدخول*
*إن كانت النسبة أكبر من واحد يكون الجهد أعلى و المقاومة أعلى و التيار أقل*
*إن كانت النسبة أقل من واحد يكون الجهد أقل و المقاومة أقل والتيار أعلى*

*يمكننا استغلال هذه الظاهرة لقياس تيار كبير مار فى كابل حيث يصعب استخدام وسيلة قياس على التوالى لضخامة قطر السلك و ذلك بجعل الابتدائى لفة واحدة من السلك الغليظ والثانوى 500 لفة مثلا*
*نسبة اللفات 500:1=500*
*وبالتالى لو كان التيار فى الابتدائى 500 أمبير سيكون فى الثانوى 1 أمبير و يمكن قياس 1 أمبير بسهولة*
*و النقطة الهامة فى الموضوع أن مقاومة جهاز القياس ستكون مقسومة على 500×500 أى 250000 مما يجعلها لا توثر على مسار التيار فى الكابل*
*
*





*عمليا يكون الابتدائى نصف لفة أو ثلث لفة أو حتى ربع لفة والسبب بسيط هو جعل الملف الابتدائى عبارة عن الكبل ذاته مار داخل المحول كما بالصورة*







*نرى فى الصورة ثلاث وحدات واحدة لكل فاز و الكبل يمر داخلها أما المتعادل (الرابع) فلا يقاس عادة*
*ماذا يوضع إذن أو يوصل به*
*عادة الهدف منه أحد أمرين، إما القياس المباشر وهو غالبية الأحوال و إما التحكم فى التيار و الحماية *
*فى حال القياس ، فطبعا يوصل به مقياس وهو أميتر و هذه الأجهزة عياريه و محددة مثلا 5 أمبير،10أمبير، 25 أمبير ، 35 ، 45،60 أمبير الخ و يرجى الرجوع للجداول القياسية لها للحصول على القيم الدقيقة*
*لذا فعند 200 أمبير أو 300 مثلا لن يكون من السهل عمل مقياس لذا تصنع هذه المحولات لتستخدم مع جهاز 5 أمبير لقياس 500 أمبير فيحقق عدة ميزات*
*1- **قلة التكلفة لأن مقياس 500 أمبير لاشك مكلف*
*2- **مرونة الاستخدام حيث الوحدات تعتبر قياسية و متوفرة كما أن هناك وحدات مثل النوع الأول بالصورة العليا يمكن تركيبها و فكها دون التعرض للكابل المار به التيار – أى دون قطع الخدمة*
*3- **عند تلف المقياس أو المحول لا يتسبب ذلك فى قطع الإمداد بالتيار*
*4- **لا توجد جهود عالية تهدد حياة العاملين أثناء صيانتها*
*5- **يمكن استبدالها أثناء الخدمة*
*6- **القراءة عن بعد ، فإن تطلب الأمر وضع مقياس فى غرفة مراقبة بعيدة، سيكون المطلوب مد سلك يتحمل تيار المقياس 5 أمبير لا أن نمرر كابل التيار العالى والذى يكون عادة شريط من النحاس يسمى **Buss Bar ** وقد يكون عالى الجهد الخ *
*7- **يمكن توفير وحدات لجهود أعلى – فقط تحسين العزل مثل النوع الثانى ، و ذلك دون تغيير المقياس.*

*الهدف الآخر وهو التحكم فيستخدم مع الدوائر الإلكترونية للعمل كمقياس التيار فعند وصوله لحد معين يتم التحكم فى الدائرة للحد من اندفاع التيار فى دوائر تستخدم التغذية العكسية ، وكثيرا ما تستخدم فى دوائر مولدات النبضات أو الموحدات الخ*

*السهم فى الصورة يشير لمحول تيار للتحكم فى تيار خرج وحدة تغذية 20 أمبير حيث نجد قلب من الفرايت حلقى الشكل و عليه عدد من اللفات تمثل خرج المحول أو الملف الثانوى وهناك نصف لفة من سلك غليظ هى التى تمثل الملف الابتدائى والذى يمر فيه التيار المراد قياسه*
*




*


*طبعا هنا نوع الفرايت يتناسب مع التردد المار فى المحول و فى وحدات التغذية غالبا يكون 100 ك ذ/ث*
*قطر القلب و سمك الدائرة حسب التيار المار به لأنه ليس من المفروض أن يصل لحد التشبع.*

*هيه، لقد استخدمت محول تيار مثل هذا فى تطبيق ما، ووجدت أنه من الصعب جدا استخدام الفولت الناتج فى أى عملية كالقياس أو التقويم أو ما شابه، وفشلت التجربة.*
*نعم ماذا تقول؟ فولت؟ هذا محول تيار و الخارج منه تيار و ما لم يوضع له حمل مناسب يحول هذا التيار إلى جهد مناظر، توقع منه عدم الاستقرار فهو ينتج جهد عالى جدا ولكن يسقط بشدة عند التحميل.*
*إن لم تكن تعلم المقاومة المناسبة له كحمل (مقاومة المقياس القياسى له) ابدأ بمقاومة عادية 100 أوم 0.25 وات ثم قلل قيمتها مثلا 10 أوم ثم أوم واحد إن لم تحصل على خطية القياس المطلوبة.*
*استخدمت أحدها لتحسس ما إن كانت لمبة منارة سليمة (تسحب تيار) أم محترقة.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2011)

*بنسة قياس التيار Clip on \ Clamp Meter*

*بنسة قياس التيار **Clip on \ Clamp Meter*
*بنسة قياس التيار هى وسيلة لقياس التيار المتردد أو المستمر المار فى سلك ما أو موصل من أى نوع لذا هى مقياس عادى أو رقمى له فك من شرائح الحديد و يد جانبية و مفتاح أو زر على الواجهة، و مفتاح لاختيار المدى.*
*




*
*بالضغط على اليد للداخل، يفتح الفك لإدخاله حول السلك أو الموصل المراد قياس التيار المار به، ثم رفع الضغط عن اليد لتغلق بواسطة زنبرك قوى لغلق الدائرة المغناطيسية.*
*بداخل الجهاز ملف مما يجعلها فى الواقع مجرد محول تيار بسيط عادى و موحد لتوحيد التيار الخارج منه ثم قياسه بالمبين.*
*المفتاح أو الزر الجانبى (أحيانا أمامى) لتثبيت القراءة وهذه ميزة هامة حيث يمكنك القياس فى مكان يصعب القراءة فيه داخل معدة مثلا ثم تثبيت القراءة و إخراج البنسة للقراءة.*
*




*
*لتسهيل العمل تزود بمداخل لاستخدامه لقياس الفولت والمقاومة حتى يمكن الاستغناء عن جهاز آفو عند اللزوم.*
*قد يبدو لك أنها ليست فى مجال الإلكترونيات ولكن لو تصنع وحدة تغذية تمد بتيار عالى فهى الأنسب للقياس دون الحاجة لإدخال مقياس على التوالى مع الحمل.*
*أيضا لقياس التيار الفعلى من مكبر ذو قدرة كبيرة للحمل فى الترددات الصوتية.*

*لكن الملف لا يناسب قياس التيار المستمر فهو لا ينقل المجال الثابت، لذا بدأت شركة "فلوك" عمل أول نموذج لقياس التيار المستمر بطريقة كانت تستخدم فيما عرف بالمكبر المغناطيسى **Magnetic Amplifier** وهى عمل ملفين معا و تغذى أحدهما بنبضات تكفى لتشبع حديد المحول (الفك)، عند التشبع أيضا لا ينقل المحول أى تغير، إذن سينقل حتى التشبع فقط ، لذا ففى وجود مجال من سلك به تيار مستمر سيكون المدى حتى التشبع أقل من حال عدم وجوده و هكذا تم القياس. لاشك أنها تستهلك تيار من البطارية وليست دقيقة حتى اكتشف عالم يدعى "هال" **ما عرف بجهاز هال **Hall Device ** وهو شريحة من أشباه الموصلات، عند تعرضها للمجال المغناطيسى، يتغير مسار التيار بها فتتغير مقاومة الشريحة.*




*تصنع حساسات هال بحيث تزود الشريحة بمكبر داخلى يكبر هذا الأثر لقيمة يمكن استخدامها و بالتالى يتوفر منها نوعين.*
*الأول تماثلى وهو يعطى فولت يتناسب مع شدة المجال وهو يستخدم فى قياس التيار المستمر فى هذه البنسة ، كما يستخدم أيضا فى البوصلات الإلكترونية و عديد من التطبيقات منها لاقط صوت من السماعات و الهاتف الخ و حيثما تريد قياس شدة مجال مغناطيسى.*
*الثانى به مقارن بدلا من المكبر فيعمل كمفتاح **ON/OFF** يعطى قصر لو زاد المجال عن حد معين ثم يعود مفتوح عندما ينقص وهو مستخدم فى كل مراوح الحاسبات إما لتحسس ما إن كانت تدور أو لضبط سرعتها أو قياس معدل دورانها فالمراوح بها مغنطيسات دوارة تجعلها تعطى نبضات مناسبة لعدد الدورات.*
*البنسة ذات التيار المستمر تستخدم حساس هال ولذا تستخدم بطارية و مكبر و إن كان استهلاكها لا يذكر فتبقى فيها البطارية 9 فولت شهورا، لكن هذه التقنية تتيح استخدام دوائر متقدمة لتسجيل أقصى قراءة فلو زاد التيار لحظيا قبل أن يستجيب المؤشر لها، تستطيع هذه الدوائر التقاط القيمة و الاحتفاظ بها للتدوين والقراءة.*


----------



## م/فرج سالم (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2011)

*محولات التردد العالى*

*المحولات المصنوعة من شرائح الحديد تناسب العديد من الترددات لكن كلما ارتفع التردد، يزداد الفقد فى الشرائح، والسبب كما ذكرنا، التيارات الدوامية.*
* ما هى التيارات الدوامية؟ ببساطة كما نعرف أن عمل المحول مبنى على أن الجهد الموقع على الملف الابتدائى يولد تيار مناظر فى الملف الابتدائى فيولد مجال مغناطيسى مطابق للجهد الموقع عليه. تغير الجهد لكونه متردد يغير المجال مسببا لهذا المجال أن يقطع كل الوسط المحيط.*

*استخدام قلب حديدى يجمع غالبية المجال داخله فى محاولة لتركيزه على ملف الخرج و لكن لن يكون 100% وهو أحد أسباب عدم وصول الكفاءة إلى 100% . و طبعا أحد الأسباب أن الحديد لن يغلف كل الملف ليحتوى كل خط مجال متولد كما أن بعض الخطوط ستكون داخل الملف ولن تذهب للحديد بسبب سمك الملف .*
*قطع خطوط المجال لأى وسط يولد فيه جهد كهربى لأن هذا المجال الكهربى يسبب انحراف للإلكترونات حول الذرات لكن إن كان الوسط عازلا ، فهذا يعنى أن هذه الإلكترونات مرتبطة جيدا بالنواة و لن تتحرك مسببة تيار كهربى و بالتبعية يكاد يستحيل قياسه أما إن كان الوسط موصلا ، فهذه الإلكترونات تكون حرة قابلة للحركة وتسبب مرور تيار يمكن قياسه و استخدامه و طبقا لقانون أوم هذا التيار يتناسب مع المقاومة لكن الفولت سيكون دوما ثابت لأنه يعتمد على شدة المجال و معدل التغير.*
*مما سبق نجد أن الجهد يتولد فى السلك النحاسى بنفس المعدل الذى يتولد فى الحديد ولو نظرنا للقلب الحديدى داخل المحول نجد أنه يمثل لفة واحدة كاملة ، وعلى هذا يتولد فيه نفس الفولت المتولد على لفة واحدة من السلك و من المعدلات السابقة نجد أن هذا الفولت قليل فى المحولات ذات القدرة القليلة و المقطع الصغير و تزيد بزيادة القدرة و بالحساب بالنسبة للمحولات 50ذ/ث نجد أن القدرة بالوات = مربع مساحة القلب و عدد اللفات لكل فولت = 50 على مساحة المقطع فمثلا فى محول صغير لجهاز كاسيت 4 وات مثلا تكون مساحة المقطع 2 سم مربع و عدد اللفات = 50 ÷2 25 لفة / فولت و بالتالى لكل لفة يتولد 1 ÷ 25 فولت أى 40 مللى فولت*
*أما فى محول جهاز ستريو 100 وات مثلا تكون *
*مساحة المقطع 10 سم2 و عدد اللفات/فولت = 50÷10 =5 لفة/فولت و بالتالى يتولد لكل لفة 0.1 فولت*
* وهذا أكبر بكثير من القيمة لسابقة*
*طبعا ستقول أنه فى الحالة الأولى أفضل من الثانية و فى كلاهما لا يذكر!!*
*الإجابة ببساطة لا فقانون أوم يقول أن الخطر جسيم لأن المقاومة صغيرة جدا*
*كيف نتخلص من هذا الفولت وآثاره الضارة؟*
*لا يمكن التخلص منه لكن يمكن تقليل آثاره الضارة بزيادة المقاومة وذلك بجعل الحديد شرائح صغيرة معزولة عن بعضها فلا يستطيع التيار العبور من واحدة لأخرى و يقل ذلك من تأثيره بشدة. عند محاولة إعادة لف محول أو البدء من الصفر حاول أن تتأكد من هذا العزل فلو اتصلت الشرائح كهربيا – ببساطة – لا تجدى.*
*مجرد زيادة التردد، يزداد الفولت لكل لفة و بالتدريج يزداد الفولت و التيار و يأكل التحسن الذى صنعناه بالشرائح، و عند تردد 1000 أى أعلى 20 مرة من المعتاد يزداد الفولت بنفس النسبة فيصبح المثال الأول 40×20=800 مللى فولت و 0.1×20=2 فولت و بالتبعية التيار يزداد بنفس النسبة و الطاقة المفقودة = الفولت × التيار ستكبر 20×20=400مرة !! رقم كبير جدا*
*أى لو كان المحول الصغير يفقد 0.1 وات سيفقد 40 أى يصبح كاوية لحام.*
*هذا يفرض تقليل سمك الشريحة لزيادة مقاومة مسار التيار الدوامى. و من هنا نرى أن القلب الأصغر قد يكون أنسب لحاجته لعدد لفات لكل فولت أكبر، لكن القدرة الكلية تقل. *
*قد تظن أن الحل فى زيادة لفات الملف الابتدائى عما يجب فيقل عدد اللفات/فولت. بينما يبدو حلا مناسبا إلا أن الحث للملف يتناسب مع مربع عدد اللفات فلو ضربنا اللفات ×2 سيضرب الحث ×2×2 أى ×4 وهذا يقلل أداء المحول كما أنه يزيد السعة بين لفات الملف الابتدائى و الثانوى.*
*حقا لم نذكر كثيرا عن السعة سابقا لأن التردد كان 50 ذ/ث لكن مع زيادة التردد سيبدو أثرها واضحا.*

*الحل الاستمرار فى التصغير و بدلا من الشرائح نستخدم برادة الحديد وتعزل بالمادة الماسكة و تكون ذات طبيعة سيراميكية أو إيبوكسية لتوفير الصلابة وعدم الانصهار.*
*هناك مسميات عديدة حسب التركيب و الخواص و تقع تحت اسم فرايت و كل نوع له أنسب نطاق ترددى يعمل فيه ، فالخامات التى تستخدم للتعامل مع ترددات التليفزيون و الدش لا تناسب الميكرو ويف وهما لا يناسبان التردد 100 ك ذ/ث المستخدمة مع وحدات القدرة الحالية كتلك المستخدمة فى الحاسب و الشواحن الحالية.*
*القدرة لا تحسب بالطرق السابقة فقط تحدد كم وات تريد نقلها ثم تبحث لدى منتج ما عن قلب يستطيع ذلك وهو الذى يوضح ذلك و أيضا أفضل تردد و عدد اللفات/فولت أو حاول مع غيرة فالسوق ملئ .*
* عند لفها يراعى عدة عوامل حيث تلعب السعة الشاردة بين اللفات دورا خطيرا فى العملية *
*لو تريد أكفأ نقل، عادة "يبرم أو يضفر" الابتدائى والثانوى معا لكن إن شئت العزل الأفضل نضحى بقليل من الكفاءة مقابل العزل .*
*هذه النوعية من المحولات غزت مجال أجهزة عدم انقطاع التغذية **ups حيث يمكن تشكيل الخرج على تردد عالى يصل 100ك ذ/ث مما يحسن الكفاءة بشكل ملحوظ و أيضا يقلل الوزن والحجم و بالتالى تكليف الشحن و يجعل استخدامها أسهل .*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2011)

*تصميم محولات التردد العالى*

*تصميم محولات التردد العالى:*
*أيضا تسمى محولات بلص أو درايفر – لاين – فرايت الخ*
*مازالت المعادلة الأساسية للمحولات لم تتغير وهى*
*ف1÷ ن1= ف2÷ ن2 = ف3÷ ن3 ولكن المشكلة كيف نحدد هذه النسبة و المسماة لفة/فولت*
*مازالت أيضا المعادلة التى سبق ذكرها سارية ولكن مشكلتها فى تحديد قيمة β للخامة المستخدمة.*
*فى حالة الحديد السيليكونى كان لدينا خامة واحدة هى الحديد و يضاف إلية مواد أخرى بنسب مختلفة ولكنها لم تغير خواصه بنسبة كبيرة و أصبح اختيار قيمة وسطية ممكنا.*
*استخدام البرادة يرفع التردد حتى بضع آلاف ذ/ث، لذلك كان لابد من البحث عن مواد جديدة تناسب مئات الآلاف ذ/ث و مدى الميجا سيكل و الأعلى من ذلك لاستخدامها فى الهوائيات للتليفزيون و الأقمار.*
*لو راجعنا الروابط التالية سنجد أن هناك مواد كثيرة مختلفة بدء من برادة الحديد لمكونات لا يدخل عنصر الحديد أصلا فى تركيبها *
*هذه المواد و خواصها ليست قياسية بمعنى كل مصنع له أبحاثه و نتائجه والتى تختلف عن غيره*
*http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2003/isbn9512265877/isbn9512265877.pdf*
*http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2003/isbn9512265877/isbn9512265877.pdf*

*http://www.mag-inc.com/*
*http://www.mag-inc.com/ferrites/ferrites.asp*
*http://www.mag-inc.com/pdf/fc-s1.pdf*

*https://www.amidoncorp.com/pages/specifications*
*https://www.amidoncorp.com/specs/2-40.pdf*

*هذا الخلاف الكبير يجعل حساب كل قيمة للمواد عملية غير مجدية خاصة وان قيمة β أصلا لحساب عدد اللفات/فولت*
*نظرا لأن حساب اللفات/فولت أصلا مرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بمساحة المقطع كما ذكرنا سابقا، كانت هناك جدوى من الحسابات لتحديد مساحة المقطع المناسبة للقدرة المطلوبة بالوات و أخيرا "تفصيل" مساحة المقطع أو قلب المحول بزيادة عدد الشرائح المستخدمة*
*لكن فى هذا النوع فالقلب محدد ولا تستطيع تغييره لذا لو راجعت الروابط السابقة ستجد كل منهم يضع قائمة بمنتجاته طبقا للقدرة فمثلا لو شئت 15 وات أو 40 الخ تختار هذا المدى من القدرة*
*داخل هذه القدرة ستجد عدد من القطاعات كل منها مناسب لتردد معين، و أيضا تجد عدد اللفات / فولت المناسب لهذا القطاع، و من ثم نحدد عدد اللفات الكلى بضرب اللفات / فولت × الفولت المستخدم.*
*فى حال وجود مركبة للتيار المستمر تمر فى الملف الابتدائى، فنفس التقنية المستخدمة مع الحديد السيليكونى تستخدم هنا، وهى الفجوة الهوائية **Air Gap** وذلك بوضع شريحة بالسمك المطلوب من مادة تتحمل الحرارة التى قد تتولد فى القلب و تناسب التردد العالى المستخدم مثل الميكا.*
*[FONT=&quot]و يجب أن نتذكر أن كلما زاد التردد، زادت المشاكل الناجمة عن شكل الملف نتيجة السعة الشاردة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## ghostdie90 (24 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع 

ومتكامل اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2011)

أسعدنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## eng/fawzia (31 مايو 2011)

*An ideal transformer*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Transformer3d_col3.svg


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 مايو 2011)

الفكرة أن المحولات تتعامل بالتيار المتردد وهو يعكس اتجاهه كل نصف دورة لذلك يسمى الملف ابتدائى لو وصل بالمصدر و الثانوى لو وصل بالحمل . 
التعليم الوحيد للملحو هو وضع نقطة على طرف كل ملف لتحديد علاقة الوجه بين الملفات وبعضها كما سيأتى الشرح لا حقا
أى محول يمكن عكس توصيلاته و استخدامه كمحول رافع أو خافض للجهد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 يونيو 2011)

*اختبار خامات الفرايت وتحديد خواصها*

*لاستغلال خامات الفرايت و مشتقاتها يجب أن نعلم خواصها حتى نتمكن من استخدامها الاستخدام الأمثل و الأهم هو أن فى حال لم تؤدى ما يتوقع منها، نستطيع فهم ما يحدث و تحديد موطن الخلل*
*معادلة المحول كما ذكرت فى ثانى حلقة فى هذه السلسلة هى:*
*V=4.44*F*N***β***A*10-4*
*و من البديهى أن نتوقع صلاحيتها بحكم أنها قانون عمل، إذن ما الخلاف؟*
*لا يوجد خلاف – فقط نريد تحديد القيمة β وهى أقصى قيمة للفيض المغناطيسى **Flux Density ** وهذه القيمة تعتمد على معامل الحث النسبى **Relative permeability µr** وهى النسبة التى تؤثر بها المادة على عدد خطوط القوى المغناطيسية المتولدة داخل ملف ما يمر فيه تيار معين ما عند إدخالها فيه أو بطريقة أبسط:*
*لدى ملف ما و يمر فيه تيار محدد، سينتج داخله عدد خطوط قوى مغناطيسية = م مثلا*
*عند إدخال هذه المادة فى قلب الملف، فسيزيد عدد هذه الخطوط المغناطيسية مثلا إلى 7 م*
*تقسم نسبة الزيادة لتكون لكل سم2 من مساحة المادة.*
*طبعا نذكر أن بعض المواد تقلل عدد الخطوط أى تصرفها عكس الحديد*
*فى الرابط التالى تجد تصرف أحد المواد المستخدمة فى التردد العالى*
http://www.hochien.com/Ferrite_Material.html

*نلاحظ من الرسم أن المادة لها قيمة عظمى عند نطاق ترددى معين تقل قبله وبعده لذا يجب استخدام هذه المادة فى هذا النطاق.*
*لحسن الحظ ، وعظم الخامات المتاحة لنا تعمل عند ترددات أقل من الرسم وإنما اخترتها للإيضاح، لكن هذا ليس نهاية المشكلة فمازالت بعض المواد تستخدم تحت 50-100ك ذ/ث و غالبا ما تستخدم فى ملفات انحراف الشاشة **Yoke** و محول الجهد العالى جدا **Line** لأنها فى التليفزيون تعمل عند ترددات حول 15 ك ذ/ث*
*البعض الآخر يعمل على ترددات أعلى من 100ك إلى 200ك ذ/ث وهى تستخدم عادة فى محول القدرة التى تحول 220 ف إلى ما يناسب تغذية الدوائر المختلفة.*
*بالمناسبة يطلق البعض ما يسمى محول درايف وهذه تسمية خاطئة أو مهنية وليست علمية لأن كلمة درايف **Drive** هذه تطلق على مرحلة مكبر قبل مرحلة الخرج و هناك مرحلة **Drive** فى نطاق ترددات الميكروويف ولها محولاتها أيضا وإن اختلفت شكلا و مضمونا رغم كونها مازالت محول بكل فى الكلمة من معانى وحتى مراحل الصوت وفيها محول **Drive** من شرائح الحديد أيضا، و كلمه محول **Drive** لا تعنى شيئا محددا.*
*لتحديد قيمة **µr** لمادة ما هناك أساليب تخصصية تتبع فى المصانع ولكن لا يتيسر لنا القيام بها لذا نلجأ لأساليب أقرب لإمكانياتنا و تقريبية بحيث تحدد لنا نقطة بداية والتجربة النهائية هى الحكم.*
*كل ما نحتاجه هو قياس حث الملف الذى يلف حول هذه المادة ثم نغير التردد و نكرر القياس حتى نحدد خواص تلك المادة. من هنا يتضح لنا أننا لا نستطيع استخدام الوسائل التقليدية السهلة كجهاز آفو مثلا أو مقياس حث الملفات لأن كل هذه الأجهزة تعمل بترددات ثابتة محددة.*
*الحل أن نستخدم مولد ذبذبات له نطاق ترددى حتى 300 ك ذ/ث إذ كما قلنا معظم المواد تقع فى هذا النطاق، أما إن شئت التوسع للترددات العالية يمكنك استخدام مولد آخر للترددات من 100ك إلى 100 ميجا ذ/ث.*
*أيضا لا يصلح جهاز آفو عادى لقياس ترددات حتى 100ك لذا سنضطر لاستخدام راسم الذبذبات **Oscilloscope** .*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنرسم الدائرة و نناقش طريقتين للقياس.*


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا" من القلب على جهودك القيمة والفعالة والمتميزة مع تقديري


----------



## رياض مسلم (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ونفع بك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يونيو 2011)

*كيف نحدد خواص قلب من الفرايت*

*كيف نحدد خواص قلب من الفرايت*

*كما سبق أن ذكرت هذه طرق تقريبية فى إطار إمكانياتنا لتقدير نقطة بداية لاستخدام القلوب الفرايت للف محولات.*
*المطلوب أن نحدد قيمة **µr** و تغيرها مع التردد و فهمنا لماذا لا تصلح الأجهزة العادية لقياس الحث لأنها تولد ترددات ثابتة محددة.*








*سنستخدم هنا ملف مكون من ثلاث أو أربع لفات من سلك غليظ و معزول و متباعدة حول القلب الفرايت والذى يجب أن يكون فى وضع التشغيل أى إن كان القلب سيستخدم فى هيئة إصبع إذن يلف حوله هذه اللفات أما إن كان فى صورة نصفين يجمعان لتشكيل شكل مغلق تكون اللفات على الشكل المغلق، إن كنت تستخدم فجوة هوائية فلتوضع بقيمتها الصحيحة فكل هذه العوامل تؤثر فى استجابة الخامة من حيث كم لفة / فولت تحتاج.*
*الرسم المرفق يحتوى دائرتين لتحقيق الهدف، الدائرة العلوية نستخدم فيها مولد ذبذبات **Signal Generator** لتوليد ترددات فى النطاق المتوقع للقلب المستخدم و الممكن استنتاجه من التطبيق السابق استخدامه فيه ويراعى أن يكون مولد موجة جيبيه قليلة التشويه.*
*على التوالى مع مخرج المولد نستخدم مقاومة كبيرة **R** على التوالى لتحويله من مصدر جهد **Voltage Source** إلى منبع تيار **Current Source** فيكون التيار بقدر الإمكان ثابت. نوصل الدائرة كما بالرسم على التوالى.*
*لفهم ماذا يحدث هنا فالمولد يولد جهد ثابت القيمة والذى يسبب تيار = الفولت ÷ المقاومة **R*
*من هنا نرى لماذا يجب أن تكون قيمة **R** أكبر بكثير من معاوقة الملف، حتى لا تؤثر قيمة الحث فعليا على التيار .*
*معاوقة الملف طبعا معروفة = 2 × 3.14 × التردد × الحث*
*الحث = مربع عدد اللفات × **µ** × المساحة ÷ الطول كما هو مشروح فى الرابط*
*http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_15/3.html*
*و قد لاحظنا أن **µ** = **µ** للهواء = 1 مضروبا فى **µ** النسبية للمادة لو كانت غير الهواء*
*هذا التيار المار يولد على أطراف الحث جهدا = التيار × معاوقة الملف السابق ذكرها.*
*لو تغيرت المعاوقة يتغير الفولت و بالتالى باستخدام جهاز راسم الذبذبات (أو فولتميتر خاص بالترددات العالية) يمكننا قياس الجهد و رسم المنحنى المماثل للمنحنى المعطى فى الشرح السابق*

*ما لم يكن المولد المستخدم من النوع الاحترافى الذي يولد جهدا ثابتا على المدى الترددى المطلوب، فمن المتوقع أن يتغير هذا الجهد ويسبب خطأ فى القياس لذا من الأفضل استخدام راسم ذو قناتين نقيس بإحداها الخرج والأخرى نقيس بها المولد و نعيد ضبط الخرج كلما تغير.*

*الدائرة الأخرى أكثر دقة لأنها مبنية على اتزان قنطرة هويتستون و لا تتأثر بالقيمة الفعلية لجهد المصدر .*
*نستخدم ملفين متماثلين تماما أحدهما يترك فى الهواء بعيدا عن أى مواد مغناطيسية أو موصلة للكهرباء **L1 ** والثانى يوضع فى قلبه الفرايت **L2** كما سبق فى الدائرة الأولى، وبهذا تكون معاوقة الثانى هى **µr** من المرات قدر الأول.*
*بضبط قيمة المقاومة **R2** حتى الاتزان ( أى لا توجد إشارة على راسم الذبذبات) تكون قيمة **R2** ÷ **R1** هى القيمة المطلوبة*
*عند تغيير التردد و تغير قيمة **µr** يختل الاتزان و يعاد الضبط و القيمة الجديدة هى القيمة عند التردد الجديد وهكذا حتى الحصول على أعلى قيم للحث و الترددات المناظرة له تكون هى المدى الممكن استخدام القلب فيه.*
*لآن وقد عرفنا التردد المطلوب نريد تحديد كم لفة/فولت هذا القلب يمكن أن يتعامل.*
*باستخدام الدائرة الأولى مع جعل المقاومة أقل فى قيمتها بحيث عند التردد المفضل لنوع القلب يكون الجهد على الملف قرابة نصف جهد المصدر والذى نبدأ بقيمة صغيرة له مثل نصف فولت مثلا.*
*نلاحظ أن شكل الموجة على الملف خالى من التشويه أى مطابق للموجة الخارجة من المولد.*
*نرفع الجهد الخارج من المولد تدريجيا مع البقاء على التردد ثابتا و نراقب شكل الموجة على القلب، عندما يبدأ شكل الموجة فى التشوه نعلم أن هذا هو الحد و نقلل عنه قليلا حتى لا يحدث فى أثناء التشغيل.*
*إذا لم يحدث نقلل عدد اللفات ونعيد التجربة. عدد اللفات الممكن استخدامه هو اكبر قيمة للفولت على الملف بدون تشويه مقسوما على عدد اللفات.*


----------



## حميد فالح (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حميد فالح (21 يونيو 2011)

اريد مواضيع خاصة بصيانة التلفزيون


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم و إن شاء الله سيكون هناك مواضيع تخص الصيانة


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (1 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 يوليو 2011)

*محولات الصوت*

*هناك أنواع عديدة من المحولات يطلق عليها نفس الاسم و تشترك كلها فى خاصية واحدة هى نقل الصوت. بعضها ينقل القدرة كما فى مراحل خرج مكبرات الصوت، والبعض ينقل فقط الإشارة و هدفه هو العزل كما فى حال التليفونات و البعض بهدف الموائمة كما فى حال بعض الميكروفونات.*
*هذا رابط ملف يتناول بعض محولات الصوت و مشاكلها.*
*http://www.jensen-transformers.com/an/Audio Transformers Chapter.pdf*

*أهم مشكلة تواجه هذه المحولات هى التردد. مما سبق ذكرنا أن محور التصميم هو التردد والذى يحدد باقى العوامل، لكن التردد الصوتى يتراوح من 20 إلى 20000 ذ/ث مما يجعل الفارق كبير.*
*ليست المشكلة فى أى تردد نحسب عليه نسب اللفات، فكما قد يكون قد خطر ببالك نختار الأقل أى 20ذ/ث مضحيا بالوزن ليكون مناسبا لكافة الترددات، حسنا، عند التردد الأعلى بنسبة 1000 : 1 فهناك العديد من اللفات والتى تشكل حثا إضافيا دون داعى مسببا معاوقة كبيرة فى ملفى الدخول والخروج و مقللا التيار و من ثم القدرة، و الأسوأ من ذلك، وجود ملف كبير يولد سعة كبيرة بين لفاته و هى تشكل نوعا من قصر الدائرة على كلا الملفين، مما يجعل فى النهاية نقل الترددات العالية لا يكاد يتم.*
*إذن سنتبع الطرقة التقليدية التى تبعناها دوما وهى نصف القيمة.*
*فكرة رائعة، ولكن نصف القيمة هى 10000 ذ/ث و هكذا نقوم بالحساب: *
*التردد الأوسط هو 10000 ذ/ث ، التردد الأعلى 20000 ذ/ث وعنده تكون قيمة الحث الضعف.*
*إذن ما قيمة التردد الذى تقل عنده قيمة الحث إلى النصف؟ - مفاجئة؟ هو 5000 ذ/ث*
*هل هذا يعنى أننا سنتعامل مع المدى 5000 ذ/ث إلى 20000 ذ/ث؟ و ما هى الأصوات التى تقع فى هذا المدى؟*
*بالتأكيد هذه الطرق التقليدية لم تناسب هذا المحول، لذا وجب أن نبحث عن أسلوب مختلف لتصميمه.*
*هل خطر ببالك الحل؟ وهل أجبت على السؤال الأخير؟ ربما هو الحل!!*
*أجل ما هى الأصوات فى هذا المدى؟ أو نغير السؤال قليلا ليكون ما هى الأصوات – ومن ثم الترددات- التى نريد نقلها؟؟*
*هذا يقودنا لعدة إجابات، لأن كل مستخدم و له احتياجاته و نبدأ تاريخيا، أول محول صوت استخدم كان فى الهاتف الأرضى، حيث تم تصميم النظام باستخدام البطاريات و الميكروفون الكربونى و الريلايات و السماعات الكهرو مغناطيسية و الجرس الكهربى . تذكر أن الصمامات الإلكترونية لم تكن قد اخترعت بعد، ناهيك عن أشباه الموصلات و الترانزيستور.*
*




*
*المحول هنا استخدم فى وظيفتين، الأولى تمرير التيارات القادمة للسماعة و الصادرة من الميكروفون للخط و جزء منها أيضا للسماعة فأنت تسمع جزء يسير من صوتك من السماعة وهو ما يعطى الإحساس بأن الخط "حى" و ليس مقطوعا.*
*الاستخدام الثانى فى محطات التقوية **repeaters** للتمكن من زيادة أقصى طول للخط ممكن.*
*إذن الهدف هنا نقل التردد الصوتى للبشر، فما هو النطاق الترددى للبشر؟*
*الرجل البالغ من 85 إلى 180 ذ/ث و الأنثى من 165 إلى 255 ذ/ث تقريبا و الأطفال أعلى قليلا، لكن التوافقيات ضرورة للتمييز بين الأصوات، فلو لم تنقل، لن تستطيع التمييز بين صوت شخص وآخر، لذا اعتمد النطاق الترددى للتليفون منذ ذلك الحين وإلى الآن بالمدى 300 إلى 3400 ذ/ث.*
*هذا لا يعنى أن التردد 299 ذ/ث لن يمر أو 3401 ذ/ث أيضا سيفقد لكن هناك مبدأ شرحناه فى سلسلة "تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية" أن النطاق الترددى هو المدى الذى بعده تقل الطاقة للنصف وهو نشأ من هذه الهواتف الأولى حيث يقل الصوت المسموع للنصف لأن العلاقة بين شدة الصوت مع الإحساس بدرجة العلو هى علاقة لوغاريتمية.*
*إذن فى الهواتف محولات الصوت من 300 ذ/ث إلى 3400 ذ/ث و يمكن احتساب التردد الأوسط.*
*مازالت حتى يومنا هذا هذه المحولات مستخدمة فى دوائر الهواتف الإلكترونية المتقدمة الحديثة فهى أرخص و أبسط وسيلة لعزل ترددات الصوت عن التيارات المستمرة المطلوبة لتشغيل الخطوط 
*
*




*
*
*
*الصورة تبين كارتى فاكس للحاسب و فى كل منهما محول صوت بنسبة 1:1 لهذا الهدف*

*نعلم أننا نحتاج سلكين للربط بين جهازى هاتف للحديث، و لو أردنا إنشاء دائرة أخرى نحتاج سلكين آخرين أى أربعة أسلاك. طبعا متوقع لكن عندما يكون الحديث بين بلدين، فالمسافة ترفع كلفة الأسلاك وبالتالى استخدام ثلاث أسلاك فقط توفر كثيرا.*
*هل ظننت أنك ستستخدم سلك مشترك بين الهاتفين؟؟ هذا السلك مع هذه المسافة سيكون له مقاومة ويظهر عليه فرق جهد من الحديثين مسببا تداخل – أى كل شخص يسمع الحوار الآخر و تفقد السرية.*
*باستخدام محولات الصوت 1:1:1 يمكن عمل ما تسمى بدائرة الشبح **Phantom circuit** حيث يوصل الخط الثانى على نقطة المنتصف للمحول كما بالرسم*
*




*
*
*
*المشترك 1 يمر تياره عبر الخطوط الحمراء للمشترك 2، ونظرا لتماثل الدائرة فإن الجهد بين نقطتى المنتصف للمحولات ستكون متساوية و بالتالى فرق الجهد يساوى صفرا ولا يمر تيار من هذا الحديث فى مسار 3،4 و المثل لحديث 2 تجاه 1.*
*المتحدث 3 يمر تياره فى نقطة المنتصف للأطراف و بالتالى يولد مجالين متعارضين يضيع كل منهما الآخر وبالتالى لا تنشأ محصلة تنقل هذا الحديث للمشترك 1 و فقط يتوجه للمشترك 4 و بالمثل من 4 إلى 3.*
*الميزة فى هذه الدائرة أنك لتكون "س" دائرة ستحتاج فقط س+1 خط بدلا من 2س خط أى لو لديك 100 مشترك، ستحتاج 101 سلك بدلا من 200*
*أيضا فى المسافات الطويلة ، لن يكون من الممكن استخدام الهاتف لأن مقاومة السلك ستكون كبيرة و استخدام سلك غليظ يكلف فى ثمن الخامات و ثمن التثبيت والأعمدة التى تحمل الخطوط، لذا قد يكون من الأفيد أن نضع مكبرات كل مسافة معقولة تعوض هذا الفقد.*
*وهذا موضوعنا القادم بإذن الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يوليو 2011)

*محول الفصل **Hybrid Transformer** :*


*توصلنا فى المرة الماضية للحاجة أن نضع مكبرات كل مسافة معقولة تعوض الفقد فى الكابلات و لكن كيف للمكبر أن يفرق بين الحوار من أ إلى ب و الرد من ب إلى أ؟*
*إذن نضع مكبرين متعاكسين!! فكرة جيدة إلا أنهما يكونان دورة مغلقة و تسبب التغذية العكسية أن يتحولا لمهتز.*
*





*
*
*
*إذن ما الحل؟ ببساطة فى نقطة وضع المكبر، نفصل حديث 1 إلى 2 ثم نمرره لمكبر مستقل (1) و أيضا حديث 2 إلى 1 و نمرره فى مكبر آخر مستقل(2)، كيف هذا و هما فى سلكين معا؟ بمحول الفصل **Hybrid** و سنرمز له بالحرف **H** ، وقبل أن نبدأ الشرح، يجب أن نتفق على ما هو مسموح و ما هو غير مسموح.*
*طبقا للرسم التوضيحى السابق، يجب للإشارة القادمة من المتحدث 1 على اليسار أن تمر للمكبر 1 العلوى، و ممكن لها أن تتسرب أو تخرج لخرج المكبر 2 السفلى لأن المكبر يمرر الإشارة فى اتجاه واحد فقط من مدخله لمخرجه وليس العكس، وعليه فما سيصل من 1 لمخرج 2 سيفقد ولن يمر عبره، وما يخرج من المكبر 1 يجب أن يمر كله للمتحدث 2 ولا يخرج منها شيء للمكبر 2 بقدر الإمكان طبعا، حتى لا يعاد تكبيره من خلال 2 و نكرر الدوران و التغذية الموجبة المسببة للإهتزاز.*
*بالمثل يجب للإشارة القادمة من المتحدث 2 على اليمين أن تمر للمكبر 2 السفلى، و ممكن لها أن تتسرب أو تخرج لخرج المكبر 1 العلوى لأن المكبر يمرر الإشارة فى اتجاه واحد فقط من مدخله لمخرجه وليس العكس، وعليه فما سيصل من 2 لمخرج 1 سيفقد ولن يمر عبره، وما يخرج من المكبر 2 يجب أن يمر كله للمتحدث 1 ولا يخرج منها شيء للمكبر 1 بقدر الإمكان طبعا. هذه هى الدائرة.*
*




*
*هذه الدائرة تمثل محول فصل **H** واحد وهى مركبة من محولين مصنعين خصيصا لهذا الهدف من 4 ملفات متماثلة و تباع كقطعة برقم **LL6702** كما بالصورة و هناك كثير من البدائل، و تستخدم هذه الدائرة لتحويل من 1 للمكبر 1 بالرسم الأول و نحتاج لتكرار هذه المجموعة مرة أخرى للمجموعة **H** اليمنى لتحويل من 2 للمكبر 2.*
*التيار المتردد من الخط الأيسر ينقسم لنصفين على الملفين 1،4 بالمحول العلوى والسفلى ، الملفين 6،7 مع 9،10 يولد كل منهما نفس النصف المماثل للدخل 1،4 المناظر له، إذن سيخرج ما يساوى الدخل القادم من اليسار من كل من الطرف العلوى **A** و الطرف السفلى **B** ، الطرف العلوى مطلوب فهو سيذهب للمكبر العلوى كما سبق الشرح والذى يمثل بمقاومة دخوله **RI** ، أما السفلى فهو سيذهب لخرج المكبر 2، و بالرغم من اتفاقنا على أن هذا لا يشكل معضلة من جهة نظرية العمل لأن المكبر يمرر الإشارة فى اتجاه واحد فقط من مدخله لمخرجه وليس العكس أى أن لن يخرج من **B** شيئا، إلا أن مقاومة خرج المكبر عادة ما تكون صغيرة، لذا يفضل أن نضيف له مقاومة **RO** تمنع تأثير خرج المكبر على المحول.*
*الآن عندما تأتى الإشارة من الطرف **B** ، ستنقسم أيضا نصفين بين الملفين 6،7 و 9،10 فى المحول السفلى وهو ما يسبب نصف هذا الجهد على الملف 1،4 و نصف آخر على الملف 2،5 فى نفس المحول*
*الجهد على 4،1 السفلى سيسبب مرور تيار فى 1،4 العلوى و 2،5 السفلى سيسبب مرور تيار فى 2،5 العلوى ولكن 2،5 العلوى متصل عكس 1،4 العلوى أى يضعف كل منهما الآخر، فلو وضعنا **ZB** مماثلة لإعاقة الخط على اليسار ستتم معادلة 1،4 العلوى مع 2،5 العلوى ولن يخرج شيء من المحول العلوى فى اتجاه المكبر وهذا أهم ما فى الموضوع.*
*هكذا الحوار الآتى من الخط على اليسار سيخرج للمكبر العلوى فبكبر و يخرج من مخرج **A** و ما يخرج منه عبر **B** سيفقد، و الآتى من المكبر **B** سيكبر و يخرج إلى الخط و لكنه يتعادل فى المحول ولا يخرج منه شيء إلى المكبر **A** و دائرة مشابهة على الجانب الأيمن كما بالصورة الأولى.*

*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نصمم المحولات الصوتية فى دوائر التليفونات.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تصميم محول الصوت فى التليفونات:*
*طبعا سنبدأ بكونه محول بنسبة 1:1 و هذا يحدد نسبة اللفات لكن لا يحدد عددها. لهذا يجب أن نأخذ فى اعتبارنا عنصر آخر للمعادلة .*
*حسنا لتكن القدرة، كما سبق فالقدرة تحدد مساحة مقطع الحديد و عدد اللفات لكل فولت و لكنها لا تحدد الفولت ولا عدد اللفات الكلية.*
*إذن نرجع للدائرة الأصلية لنضيف منها العنصر المفقود، إما الفولت كمحولات الفولت أو المقاومة أو التيار كمحولات التيار. بالعودة لدوائر و مواصفات الهاتف التقليدى نجد أنه 600 أوم وهو قيمة المعاوقة الداخلية لأن الهاتف منذ هاتف جراهام بل الأول وحتى الآن و من ثم تكون كل خطوط النقل لها نفس المعاوقة و بعد انتشارها بالملايين وفى بلاد عديدة بدأت المكبرات الإلكترونية لذا كان من الضرورى الإبقاء على مواصفات الأجهزة الموجودة. حسنا لنبدأ الحساب.*
*لدينا القدرة و لدينا المقاومة إذن نحسب كل من الفولت والتيار.*
*من المفارقات المذهلة أن نجد أن التليفونات –نظرا لكونها الأقدم ظهورا أى قبل الصمامات و المكبرات بكل أنواعها- كانت السبب فى العديد من القواعد والثوابت فى عالم الإلكترونيات فهى الأساس فى اختيار 600 أوم مقاومة الخط و العدة "الهاتف ذاته" و أيضا وحدة "بل" لقياس شدة الصوت و التى وجدت كبيرة فاستخدمت الديسى بل وهى من **Decimal** أى عشرى وهى جزء من عشرة أجزاء.*
*القدرة الصوتية المستخدمة هى صفر ديسيبل، و نلاحظ أن هذه القيمة و المسماة "زيرو دى بى" موجودة فى كل الأجهزة، فكل مداخل الصوت فى المسجلات و التلفاز و غيره يسمى "زيرو دى بى"، وأى جهاز به مقياس، تجد الحد المثالى له "زيرو دى بى".*
*ولكن زيرو يعنى لا شيء فكيف؟ لا تنسى أنها وحدة لوغاريتمية و لوغاريتم صفر = 1 *
*إذن لو حسبنا هذه القيمة سنجدها تقابل 1 مللى وات، و المقاومة 600 أوم إذن الجهد = 0.77 فولت*

*لنبدأ محولنا الآن ، مساحة القلب = جذر القدرة = جذر 0.001 = 0.03162 سم2*
*هذا يوازى تقريبا 2 مم × 2مم وهو بالطبع أصغر من أن يحقق عمليا لذا فأى مساحة قلب متاحة يمكن استخدامها، لكن هل هناك أمر آخر ربما يتدخل فى الحساب؟؟*
*حسنا من حيث المبدأ كلا لكن لو نظرنا بدقة لكيفية عمل سنجد أن عند رفع السماعة للرد على المكالمة أو طلب مكالمة جديدة، يمر تيار فى الدائرة قدره تقريبا 80 مللى أمبير ، وهذا ما تستشعر به الدوائر حالة الخط ، فترد على المشترك بالحرارة بمعنى "جاهز للطلب" ويهبط التيار*

* إذن يجب أن يمر هذا التيار فى ملفات المحولات دون أن يسبب لها حالة التشبع، أو يستخدم مكثف لتمرير التيار المستمر فى مسار و المتردد فى مسار آخر.*
*حسنا نختار القلب الذى لا يتشبع بهذا التيار و أى فائض فى مساحة مقطع القلب سيكفى لنقل الصوت فالحسابات لقدرة 1 مللى وات أعطت مساحة قليلة.*

*بقى أن نحدد التردد وهو تردد النطاق فى التليفونات وهو من 300 إلى 3000 ذ/ث، فلو استخدمنا التردد الأدنى وهو 300 ذ/ث يكون لدينا *
*الحمل 600 أوم و القدرة 600 مللى وات و الفولت 0.775 فولت و لو أخذنا أقل مساحة قلب مثل 1 سم2 تكون*
*عدد اللفات / فولت = 50 ÷ 1 = 50 لفة كما كان سابقا*
*نقسم هذه النسبة على نسبة التردد 300 : 50 أى 6 يكون لدسنا*
*50 ÷ 6 = 8.3 لفه / فولت*
*بضرب هذه القيمة فى الفولت المطلوب وهو 0.775 ينتج 6.5 لفة*

*لاحقا تطورت التقنيات و ظهرت المكبرات و الصمامات و الحاجة لمحولات ذات قدرة كبيرة لنقل التيارات ذات الترددات الصوتية من الصمامات للمذياع مع تعديل الممانعة لتناسب القيمة العالية جهة الصمامات مع القيمة المنخفضة جهة البوق (الهورن) ، هنا المشكلة تعقدت لضرورة نقل النطاق الترددى بقدر الإمكان، لذا نعود لنفس السؤال مرة أخرى –ما هى الترددات المطلوبة؟ وهو موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 أغسطس 2011)

*محولات الصوت للمكبرات:*



*فى دوائر القدرة بالصمامات كانت المحولات ضرورة لأنها تقوم بالمواءمة حيث ترفع معاوقة السماعة من 8 أوم إلى 5 ك أوم أو أكثر وهو الحمل المناسب لعمل الصمام.*

*مازالت هذه الدائرة مستخدمة ولكن فى مولدات نغمة جرس لذا ليست ذات موضوع لصغر القدرة المطلوبة ، فقط المهم نسبة اللفات لتحقيق الاهتزاز.*

*للقدرات العالية استخدمت المحولات لنفس السبب و تم التغلب على مشكلة التيار المستمر باستخدام دوائر **Class B** و بقيت مشكلة حساسية هذه المحولات للتردد وكانت تعوق الحصول على دوائر ذات جودة عالية **HI-FI** ولكن لحد بعيد تم التغلب على هذه المشكلة باستخدام التغذية العكسية السالبة، و للتفصيل يرجى الرجوع لموضوع تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية.*

*من المتوقع بدوائر الترانزيستور أن ينتهى استخدام المحولات تماما فهى قادرة على تشغيل السماعات مباشرة بأى مقاومة و أى قدرات دون الحاجة لمحولات مواءمة، لكن تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن.*

*ماذا لو لديك مكبر 200 وات مثلا و الحمل 4 أوم، سيكون التيار ببساطة 7.1 أمبير.*

*هذا يتطلب سلك على الأقل 2 مم2 وهو مكلف خاصة لو أردت توزيع هذه القدرة على مبنى به عدة طوابق و قطاعات أو غرف.*

*المشكلة الأخرى، السماعات المتاحة إما 8 أوم أو 4 أوم، كيف نوصل أى عدد منها للوصول لقيمة 8 أو 4 أوم؟؟*

*المحولات مرة أخرى!!*

*نضع محول مناسب لقدرة السماعة ليرفع المقاومة ثم نفعل العكس عند المكبر وهو نفس ما يحدث فى محطات توليد القدرة للنقل حيث يرفع الجهد عند المولد ثم تنقل عبر خط نقل للحمل (محطة توزيع..الخ) حيث يخفض الفولت مرة أخرى و تحقق فائدة مباشرة وهى استخدام سلك أرفع.*

*فى المثال السابق كان التيار 7.1 أمبير و الجهد 28 فولت فيمكننا رفع الجهد لأى قيمة مناسبة.*

*اتفق على قيمتين قياسيتين هما 70 فولت و 100 فولت ففى المثال السابق لو رفعنا الخرج إلى 100 فولت ستكون النسبة 3.6 وهى نفس النسبة التى يقسم عليها التيار فيصبح 2 أمبير و يكفيه سلك نصف مم2.*

*الآن نضع على كل سماعة محول من 100 فولت لما يناسب قدرتها و بهذه الطريقة نستطيع توصيل السماعات على التوازى مباشرة دون أى مشاكل كما تفعل بالمصابيح العادية، و تقسم إلى مساحات و قطاعات كما تريد.*

*موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله محولات الدوائر الالكترونية **IF,RF,data*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

*محولات الدوائر اللاسلكية **IF,RF,data*


*غالبية الدوائر الإلكترونية تعمل بملف به وصله منتصفية ، استخدم كلمة "منتصفية" فهى ليست بالضرورة فى النصف تماما ولكن تتراوح من 1:5 إلى 1:1 مما يجعل الملف هذا يعمل بنظرية المحول الذاتى وهو فى كثير من دوائر المهتز مثل هارتلى الخ. قد تحتاج لتغيير القسمة للضبط، لذا يجعل قلبه من مادة الفرايت ليناسب التردد و بشكل "محوى" أو "برغى" أو "قلاووظ" ليمكن تحريكه بمفك لتحقيق الضبط. الصورة 1 تبين هذه الملفات و شكل القلب. غالبا ذو ثلاث أطراف.*


*



*
*العلبة المعدنية لتحمى الملف من أن يؤثر فى الدوائر المحيطة به أو يؤثر هو فيها.*

*نفس الشكل ذو خمسة أطراف يستخدم فى كل أجهزة الاستقبال فيما يسمى محول التردد البينى **I.F. Transformer** و الشكل 2 يبين ترقيم أطرافه.*
*لفهم دوره نلقى نظرة سريعة على دائرة راديو تقليدية، ولا عجب أن تجد هذا الكم من المحولات و إن لم تذكر صراحة.*
*قبل الشرح نذكر أن أغلب الأجهزة تعمل بنظرية **Super Heterodyne** أو اقتران التردد، حيث تكبر الإشارة ثم تمزج بمذبذب محلى تردده دوما أعلى من المحطة بمقدار ثابت فينتج المجموع و الفرق، الفرق سيكون دوما ثابت القيمة مما يمكن من انتقاء عالى للمحطات و زيادة الحساسية.*
*هذه دائرة راديو كامل للموجة المتوسطة **AM*
*



*
*وهى من هذا الموقع*
*http://www.angelfire.com/planet/funwithtransistors/AJ6-5.html*
*أول شيء تجده ما يسمى "محول الفرايت" و للأسف يطلق عليه مسميات مثل عمود الفحم الخ. هو قضيب من الفرايت هدفه تركيز المجال المغناطيسى للموجات اللاسلكية، عليه ملف كبير ليمكن اختيار القناة منه بواسطة مكثف متغير أسفل يسار الصورة.*
*لو نذكر من سلسلة تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية، نجد أن معاوقة الدخول للترانزيستور عموما صغيرة (بضع كيلو أوم على أحسن حال)، هذه المعاوقة تقلل من جودة دائرة الرنين فتقل الانتقائية بين المحطات، لهذا لابد من تقليل المعاوقة من جهة الترانزيستور و تكبيرها من جهة الرنين كما سبق الشرح فى محول المواءمة، لذا تجد ملف آخر صغير بأعلى محول الفرايت هو المتصل بقاعدة الترانزيستور **Q1** وهو أول مكبر، و كلاهما على نفس القلب الفرايت.*
*الترانزيستور **Q1** حقا يقوم بدورين، مكبر و أيضا مذبذب من خلال التغذية العكسية من الملف ذو اللون الأحمر و الموصل به أيضا مكثف متغير و خط منقط ليبين ارتباطه ميكانيكيا بالمكثف السابق المتصل بدائرة الرنين مما يجعل تردده دوما أعلى من المحطة المختارة بمقدار ثابت. الشكل 3 السابق به الملف ذو اللون الأحمر الخاص بهذه الدائرة.*
*لو لاحظنا هنا أننا نحتاج ملفين، العلوى ذو طرفين لتوفير التغذية العكسية من مجمع الترانزيستور و الملف الثانى لتحقيق الرنين و تغذية دخل الترانزيستور فتكمل دائرة التغذية، و أيضا محول ذاتى لتحقيق المواءمة لذا يتكون من ملفين و خمسة أطراف. لذا يصنع فى علبة خاصة شكلها مألوف فى كل جهاز راديو تقريبا – الشكل 3 السابق يبين مجموعة المحولات هذه بألوانها القياسية، و الشكل التالى تركيبه من الداخل.*






*كما سبق الشرح أيضا القلب فرايت و لكنه ثابت و له غلاف خارجى من الفرايت أيضا به قلاووظ لتحريكه للداخل أو الخارج للضبط. للتمييز يطلى الجزء العلوى المرئى من مكان الضبط باللون الأحمر ولهذا استخدمت نفس اللون فى تلوين أجزاؤه.*
*من أين نأخذ الخرج إذن؟ - تماما من المجمع **Collector** و هو حسب النظرية السابقة تردد الفرق وهو 455 ك هرتز فى استقبال تعديل الاتساع **AM** و 10.7 ميجا فى استقبال **FM** و لهذا نستخدم المحول الموصول فى دائرة المجمع وهو موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 أغسطس 2011)

*علمنا أن الترانزيستور الأول مذبذب محلى **Local Oscillator** و مازج فى آن و يخرج التردد البينى من محول فى دائرة المجمع **Collector**.*
*من دراسة الترانزيستور نعلم أن دوائر الترانزيستور تعانى من صغر المعاوقة وهو يسبب قله الكسب الكلى للمرحلة، فضلا عن وجود المقاومة الصغيرة يقلل من جودة دوائر الرنين لذا يجب أن يكون ما يوضع فى دائرة المجمع **Collector** محول ذاتى لتوفيق الممانعة و تكبيرها قليلا و هكذا يتم حل مشكلة دائرة المجمع **Collector** و معاوقتها المنخفضة، الآن نواجه مشكلة أخرى وهى الربط مع دائرة القاعدة **Base** للترانزيستور التالى **Q2** وهى ذات شقين: الجهد المستمر للمجمع أعلى مما يناسب القاعدة، و معاوقة دخول القاعدة المنخفضة تقلل من جودة دوائر الرنين. الأولى يمكن حلها بمكثف لكن الثانية تحتاج محول، و بدلا من عمله ذاتى، يمكن عمله ملف منفصل كما بالرسم ، يحل المشكلتين معا و نستغنى عن استخدام المحول، وهو المحاط بالمربع الأصفر. طبعا اللون الأصفر كما بالشكل 3 أيضا ملف عليه اللون الأصفر للتمييز.*




*لنكمل الشرح سنعيد وضع الدائرة مرة أخرى للتسهيل*
*



* *نلاحظ أن المرحلة الثانية **Q2** تشابه خرج المرحلة الأولى طبعا مع حذف ملف المذبذب و الهوائى و خرجها محول مشابه أيضا وهو المحاط بمربع أبيض فالشكل 3 يوضح الملف ذو اللون الأبيض، و للتمييز أحطته بإطار أخضر وهو يغذى المرحلة الثالثة **Q3** و التى خرجها أيضا محول مماثل بلون أسود – الشكل 3- تغذى الكاشف الصوتى **D2** و مفتاح التحكم فى شدة الصوت.*
*لماذا كل هذه الألوان، الم يكن يكفى واحدا فقط و الضبط يقوم بالفرق؟*
*الأحمر للمذبذب لا جدال حوله لاختلاف التردد الواضح.*
*الأصفر يأخذ من دائرة مذبذب و تغذى مرحلة يعتمد عليها كسب الجهاز كله فهى أكثر المراحل كسبا. لماذا؟ لكونها الوحيدة بين دائرتين متماثلتين لكن ما قبلها دائرة تصمم لتهتز دون مشاكل وتولد على أقل ضوضاء فهى أول مرحلة استقبال لذا فمعاوقة خرجها قد تكون مرتفعة نوعا ما و يجب على المرحلة الثانية أن تتواءم معها*
*الأبيض يجب أن يتواءم مع دائرة التقويم و هى هنا تقويم نصف موجة بواسطة **D2** ثم تغذى مكثف تنعيم **0.025** ميكرو فراد وهو قصر على تردد 455ك المستخدم فى هذه المرحلة و يمرر فقط إشارة الصوت، فلو هذا القصر بدون محول نقل لدائرة المجمع للترانزيستور **Q3** لا يكون له خرج و لا يعمل الجهاز، ومن هنا يجب أن تكون هذه المرحلة متوائمة مع هذه الشروط لكل تردد.*

*يخرج الصوت للترانزيستور **Q4** وهو أول مرحلة تكبير صوتى وهو يغذى مرحلة خرج طراز دفع وجذب **Push Pull** لهذا تحتاج هذه المرحلة لتوليد إشارتين متماثلتين و متعاكستين فى الوجه ، لهذا استخدم فى خرج **Q4** محول ملفه الثانوى له وصله منتصف وهى غالبا ما تكون على دقة عالية فقد يلف من سلكين معزولين معا ثم يتم توصيل أول أحدهما بآخر الثانى للحصول على تماثل لا يتحقق من لف أحدهما فوق الآخر. أيضا نلاحظ أن الابتدائى ذو معاوقة 10 ك بينما الثانوى 2 ك فقط لرفع مقاومة القاعدة القليلة لتناسب مجمع الترانزيستور **Q4** .*
*الخرجين يغذيان الترانزيستورين **Q5,Q6** حيث يقوم محول الخرج بجمع الخرجين و توفيق المقاومة الصغيرة للسماعة 8 أوم مع القيمة المطلوبة للترانزستورات وهى بضع كيلو أوم*


*النوع الأخير هو محولات البيانات حيث تكون الترددات عالية تصل عدة ميجا أوم وهى إما لكون التردد أصلا عالى أو لنقله نبضات عرضها قليل.*
*العالم فورير قام بتحليل الموجات المتنوعة الأشكال و خلص لحقيقة أن أى شكل موجى يمكن تكوينه من مركبة مستمرة و تردد أساسى و توافقياته.*
*التوافقى هو ضعف التردد أو 3 أمثال التردد أو 4 أمثال الخ حتى مالا نهاية*
*كلما قل عرض النبضة كانت محتوياتها من التوافقيات أكثر لهذا فنبضات الرادار أو غيرة من الأجهزة المعتمدة على نبضات رفيعة تحتوى توافقيات كثيرة.*
*ليست مشكلة التوافقيات فى عددها قدر ما هى فى التردد الأصلى فمثلا*
*تردد 1 كيلو يكون التوافق الخامس له 5 كيلو فقط بينما التردد 1 ميجا التوافق الثالث له 3 ميجا و التردد 100 ميجا التوافق الثانى 200 ميجا*
*لهذا قد نحتاج لعدة محولات مختلفة التردد لتوفير النطاق الواسع فيما يسمى الرنين المرحل **Staggered Tuning** وهو كان مستخدما فى التلفاز قبل استخدام الدوائر المتقدمة الحديثة.*
*



*
*



*
*الشكل التالى يوضح أنواع من المحولات تصنع من البوردة ذاتها لتحقيق دقة تماثل أعلى، قد تكون الملفات متداخلة على وجه واحد أو متوازية على وجهين و يمكن استخدام فرايت كما بالصورة لتعزيز المجال المغناطيسى.*
*أرجو أن تكون هذه السلسلة قدمت شيئا لمن بذل الجهد مشكورا لقراءتها.*


----------



## ناصر999 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذا الجهد الطيب. 
لا اعرف كيف ابدأ كلامي لانني والله كثير الازعاج فاعذرني اخي الكريم ان كنت قد الححت بالسؤال
هذه المعلومات هي والله قيمة ولكن بالنسبة لي فلست خبير في الالكترونيات فما اريده هو شيء محدد 
أولا: رسم هندسي دقيق لدائرة الرنين الالكترونية التي تساعد على عملية تحليل الماء الى عنصريه الهيدروجين والاكسجين مبينا اجزاء هذه الدائرة (الاسماء الموجودة في السوق) حتى يمكن شراؤها وهل هذه الدائرة تتناسب طرديا مع زيادة حجم الجهاز الذي يعمل على تحليل الماء الى عنصريه فهناك اجهزة تستخدم 5 شرائح ستانلس ستيل وهناك اجهزة تستخدم 80 شريحة فهل الدائرة تختلف باختلاف الاجهزة وهل يا ترى يمكن لنا ان نركب هذه الدائرة لوحدنا.
ثانيا: بالنسبة للمحول فأنا أريد ايضا شيء محدد وهو محول يحول تيار المنزل تقريبا 230 فولت أس الى 150 فولت تيار مستمر دس تقريبا مبينا ذلك ايضا بالرسم الهندسي البسيط ومبينا ايضا الاجزاء واسماءها حتى يمكننا 
شراؤها وتركيبها.
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى اخي الكريم وانشاء الله سيجعل لك الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ناصر999 قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذا الجهد الطيب.
> لا اعرف كيف ابدأ كلامي لانني والله كثير الازعاج فاعذرني اخي الكريم ان كنت قد الححت بالسؤال
> هذه المعلومات هي والله قيمة ولكن بالنسبة لي فلست خبير في الالكترونيات فما اريده هو شيء محدد
> أولا: رسم هندسي دقيق لدائرة الرنين الالكترونية التي تساعد على عملية تحليل الماء الى عنصريه الهيدروجين والاكسجين مبينا اجزاء هذه الدائرة (الاسماء الموجودة في السوق) حتى يمكن شراؤها


أخى
هذا ما حاولت مرارا و تكرارا توضيحه لك
تحليل المياه يتم بالتيار المستمر و يمكن من 5 فولت و إلى أى قيمة للفولت فالمسألة قانون أوم
أما دائرة الرنين فهى لا علاقة لها بتحليل المياه و فقط هذا الكلام تجده فيما يسمى stanley Mayer دائرة تحليل المياة وهى خلية لتحليل المياه للأكسجين و الهيدروجين 
إلا أن البعض ظن أنها تعطى طاقة لا حدود لها و كلام كثير حول ذلك فى الطاقة المتجددة ولا تبرير له نظريا
هذه الروابط عن الدائرة
البحث فى جوجل
http://www.google.com.eg/search?q=s...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
و أفضل النتائج
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Meyer's_water_fuel_cell


> وهل هذه الدائرة تتناسب طرديا مع زيادة حجم الجهاز الذي يعمل على تحليل الماء الى عنصريه فهناك اجهزة تستخدم 5 شرائح ستانلس ستيل وهناك اجهزة تستخدم 80 شريحة فهل الدائرة تختلف باختلاف الاجهزة وهل يا ترى يمكن لنا ان نركب هذه الدائرة لوحدنا.


كلما زاد عدد الألواح قلت المقاومة و زاد التيار المسحوب من المصدر و نتج غاز أكثر 


> ثانيا: بالنسبة للمحول فأنا أريد ايضا شيء محدد وهو محول يحول تيار المنزل تقريبا 230 فولت أس الى 150 فولت تيار مستمر دس تقريبا مبينا ذلك ايضا بالرسم الهندسي البسيط ومبينا ايضا الاجزاء واسماءها حتى يمكننا
> شراؤها وتركيبها.
> وشكرا لك مرة اخرى اخي الكريم وانشاء الله سيجعل لك الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.


المحول و الدائرة فى الرابط الثانى الذى وضعته لك و كما سبق أن ذكرت لك لابد من تحديد التيار المطلوب
ستذحب للبائع و تقول له أريد محول 220/150 فولت
سيرد كم أمبير؟
و كلما زاد الأمبير زاد الثمن و زاد الغاز المنتج فى الساعة لكن النتيجة الغاز هو الغاز


----------



## ناصر999 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

لا ادري اين ذهب التعقيب والرد الذي ادخلته على هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يمكنك إعادة رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## yassirbilal (28 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جيد جدا وكنت ابحث عن هذه العلومات من زمان


----------



## yassirbilal (28 فبراير 2012)

كيف نحصل على مثل هذه المحولات


----------



## Sal_Emma (5 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع وقد وفيته حقه
اشكرك جدا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يوليو 2012)

*المحولات 100 ك ذ/ث المتاحة بالسوق من أجهزة أخرى*

فى محاولة لتصميم وحدة تغذية، احتجت للتعامل مع محولات الفرايت المتوافرة بالأسواق المحلية و رأيت إضافة هذه المعلومات للفائدة العامة هذا الجزء يشرح من خلال التجربة العملية ما وجدت فى أشهر الوحدات المستخدمة، هذا لا ينفى ما سبق شرحه عن محولات الفرايت ولكنه كما سبق أن عوضنا فى المحول ببيانات الحديد السيليكونى و استخرجنا قانون عملى لنوع واحد من الحديد السيليكونى رغم تباين أنواع الحديد، سنقوم هنا أيضا بالتعويض فى نفس المعادلة بقيم لنوع شائع من الفرايت و مستخدم فى المحولات المعروفة باسم الشوبر و هى متوافرة فى وحدات التغذية للحاسب و أيضا وحدات المحول الإلكترونى، كما بالطبع توجد فى شاحن الهاتف النقال و تقريبا غالبية وحدات التغذية الحديثة. المعادلة للحديد السيليكونى كانت مساحة المقطع = جذر القدرة و باستخدام فرق التردد مع فرق قيمة معامل المغناطيسية β سيكون لدينا مساحة المقطع = جذر القدرة ÷ 15 فلو نريد 60 وات مثلا سيكون جذرها = 7.746 و المساحة المطلوبة = 0.5 سم2 و العكس أيضا لو لدينا قلب مساحة مقطعة 1 سم2 سيكون: جذر القدرة = 1 × 15 = 15 القدرة = 225 وات تقريبا. عدد اللفات لكل فولت أيضا بالتعويض استخدمنا القيمة التقريبية 50 ÷ مساحة المقطع لمحولات الحديد السيليكونى هنا سنستخدم القيمة التقريبية من 0.44 إلى 0.8 أى أن بافتراض وحدات ذات مقطع 1 سم2 سيكون عدد اللفات لكل فولت سيكون 0.8 ÷ 1 = 0.8 لفة لكل فولت عدد لفات الملف الابتدائى لو 110 فولت ستكون 110×0.8 = 88 لفة عدد لفات الملف الابتدائى لو 220 فولت ستكون 220×0.8 = 176 لفة عدد لفات الملف الثانوى لو 12 فولت ستكون 12×0.8 = 9 إلى 10 لفة أيضا من الملاحظ أن المحولات ذات القطر الأقل من 1 سم 2 مثل المستخدمة فى محول 60 وات أو شاحن المحمول يستخدم معها الثابت 0.44 و باعتبار مقطعها 0.5 سم2 بذلك تكون عدد لفاتها 0.44 ÷ 0.5 = 0.88 لفة / فولت عدد لفات الملف الابتدائى لو 110 فولت ستكون 110×0.88 = 97 لفة عدد لفات الملف الابتدائى لو 220 فولت ستكون 220×0.88 = 194 لفة عدد لفات الملف الثانوى لو 12 فولت ستكون 12×0.88 = 10 إلى 11 لفة و أخيرا أكرر أن هذه البيانات مأخوذة من بعض وحدات المحول الإلكترونى و أنواع متعددة لشاحن المحمول من عدة طرز مختلفة و بعض وحدات التغذية الأخرى فى أجهزة متخصصة. قد تجد لديك ما يخالف هذه البيانات وهذا ربما لكونه قديم الطراز أو ببساطة نوع آخر مخالف لما كان فى حوزتى. المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنناقش بعض وحدات التغذية المستخدمة لهذه المحولات


----------



## الرجل الصاعق (3 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 يوليو 2012)

وحدات التغذية باستخدام محولات الفرايت تنقسم وحدات التغذية لقسمين وهما
1- القنطرة بنوعيها Half Bridge أى نصف قنطرة و Full Bridge أو القنطرة الكاملة.
2- المحول الطرفى كما نعلم أن القنطرة هى أربع مكونات متماثلة على أضلاع مربع أو معين و نقاط التوصيل على الأركان كما بالشكل

Bdg.png 
هذا الشكل متعدد الاستخدام و الأداء فيمكن أن ندخل من طرفين مثل "أ" و "ب" و نأخذ من "ج" و "د" أو العكس و يكون الخرج صفر عندما يكون 
نسبة المكون 1: المكون 2 = نسبة المكون 3: المكون 4 
و هى تستخدم فى المرشحات و المذبذبات. 
من أشهر هذه التركيبات قنطرة هويتستون. 
يمكن استخدام ثنائيات كمفاتيح switches فى المكونات 1،2،3،4 فنحصل على دائرة تقويم موجة كاملة حيث تفتح الدايودات لتمرير التيار من طرفى الدخل إلى طرفى الحمل. 
باستخدام ترانزستورات كمفاتيح switches فى المكونات 1،2،3،4 فنحصل على دائرة يمكنها تحويل التيار المستمر الموضوع بين طرفى "ج" و "د" مثلا إلى نبضات فى الطرفين "ا" و "ب" يمكن استخدامها فى التحكم فى موتور من حيث السرعة و الاتجاه ، أو يمكن الحصول على نبضات مربعة كتيار متردد يمكن استخدامه فى عديد من التطبيقات سبق التنويه عن بعضها و منها أيضا وحدات التغذية. 
تسمى الدائرة قنطرة كاملة Full Bridge لو استخدم فيها 4 ترانزستورات بدلا من المكونات 1،2،3،4 و مثال على ذلك الدائرة السابق شرحها رابط الصورة
induction_heaterBD.png 
و لو استخدمنا ترانزستورين فقط بدلا من 1،2 و استخدمنا أى مكون آخر بدلا من 3،4 أو العكس، سميت Half Bridge أى نصف قنطرة و مثال على ذلك الدائرة
BDG-Half.PNG 
أى نصف قنطرة و مثال على ذلك الدائرة المبينة حيث يمكن أن نضع الجهد الموجب على الطرف "ج" و الأرضى (السالب) على الطرف "د" و عند فتح الترانزيستور TR1 وغلق TR2 يمر التيار عبر الترانزستور TR1 للطرف "ب" ثم عبر الحمل من طرف "ب" إلى الطرف "ا" ثم إلى المكثف C2 والعكس بالعكس أى عند غلق الترانزيستور TR1 و فتح TR2 سيمر التيار من المكثف C1 عبر الحمل فى الاتجاه المضاد للسابق ثم الترانزيستور 2 و سنأتى على شرح الدائرة تفصيلا لاحقا ، يكفى أن نتذكر الآن هذا الأداء.
هذه الدائرة تتميز بأن الخرج متردد بطبيعته و يمكن استخدامه كمتردد أو تقويمه بموجة كاملة حتى يمكن توزيع الحمل على الترانزيستورين. أيضا تتميز بخاصية قد تبدو غريبة وهى أن المكثفات أثناء عمل الدائرة تتحمل فقط نصف جهد التغذية ولذا فى الوحدات العاملة على 220 متردد و نظرا لأن الجهد الأقصى سيكون 310 فولت أو أكثر قليلا، تجدها دوما 200 أو 250 فولت فقيمة الفولت تتجزأ بينهما بينما الترانزستورات تتعرض للجهد كاملا فعند توصيل TR1 يكون جهد التغذية بالكامل على TR2 و عند توصيل TR2 يكون جهد التغذية بالكامل على TR1 ولذا يجب أن يكون تحمل الترانزستورات 400 فولت على الأقل، و غالبا ما تستخدم الترانزستورات 13005 أو 13007. أيضا الملف الابتدائى للمحول سيكون 110 فولت وليس 220 فولت كما تتوقع. النوع الآخر وهو المحول الطرفى حيث يكون المحول بين المجمع Collector أو المصب Drain للترانزيستور والتغذية و باستخدام نبضات لفتح الترانزيستور يمر التيار فى صورة نبضات فى الملف الابتدائى و بالتالى فى الثانوى.
FerriteXfrmerLine01.png 
هذه الدائرة تعتمد على ترانزيستور واحد يتحمل كل الحمل و يجب أن يتحمل الفولت كاملا و التيار كاملا. يجب أن نلاحظ هنا أن التيار يمر عندما يكون الترانزيستور متصل أى مفتوح ON فيمر التيار فى الابتدائى و الثانوى و عندما يقفل الترانزيستور فالتيار هو تيار الارتداد المختزن فى المجال المغناطيسى Fly Back وطاقته قليلة جدا و عادة ما توضع وسائل حماية كما بالرسم فى المربع الأحمر حتى تكمل مسارها فى الملف الابتدائى بدلا من الترانزيستور فتتلفه و جدير بالذكر أنها لا تحتوى طاقة تكفى لتغذية الحمل ولكن فقط تكفى لتوليد جهد عالى فينهار الترانزيستور.
الخرج كما ذكرت سيكون فقط عند نبضة الفتح و بالتالى هنا فقط يجدى التقويم و هو بهذا تقويم نصف موجة فقط كما بالمربع الأخضر وهذا يضع مزيد من العبء على الثنائى و يجب أن تراعى فيه قطبية المحول (لاحظ نقاط القطبية بجوار كل ملف) إذ لو وصل على الطرف الآخر لن تجد خرج إلا بعكس اتجاه الدايود للحصول على جهد سالب. الزينر باللون الأزرق يحدد قيمة الخرج من خلال دوائر التحكم والتى سنتناولها إن شاء الله لاحقا. فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنشرح تفصيلا دائرة القنطرة الكاملة و نصف القنطرة.


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

تمام يا معلم يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## belal-alsharaa (14 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hussien95 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مشرفنا الغالي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شرفنى مروركم الكريم


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على ما قدمت وجعله في موازين حسناتك
س/مالفرق بين تركيب المحولات ومكائن اللحام 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

لا فرق فهى محول ذو قدرة عالية و مشروحى فى هذه السلسلة


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على الرد وبارك الله علمكم وعملكم


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ينورعليك يا باشمهندس معلومات قيمه جدا والي الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## charcazar (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال برسم الاجابة...
قد تكون فاتتني بعض النقاط لذلك ارجو من حضرتك اجابتي على السؤال الآتي:
محول كهربائي 220-13.8 فولت ابعاد نواة الحديد 9.5*8*5 cm 
كيف يمكن معرفة آمبير الخرج له...
واذا امكن يرجى التوضيح معادلة الحساب..
والله الموفق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى
طول البكرة التى يلف عليها السلك ليس له أهمية مساحة المقطع هى التى تحدد القدرة وهى ابعاد النافذة التى يدخل فيها الحديد و لهذا من الأرقام المعطاة لا اعرف كيف تحسب
المساحة = الطول × العرض و القدرة هى مربع مساحة المقطع و الارقام فى السلسلة
بقسمة القدرة على الفولت تحصل على أقصى تيار
يجب أن يكون السلك مناسب لهذا التيار و المعادلة أيضا فى السلسلة


معذرة لم أفهم "سؤال برسم الإجابة"


----------



## charcazar (21 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم....مشكور على الرد...
سؤال برسم الاجابة...يعني سؤال بانتظار التكرم بالإجابة عليه...

بخصوص حساب المساحة...هل تقصد بالنافذة التي يدخل منها الحديد المساحة الفارغة في الملف التي يدخل فيها الفرع الاوسط (ممثلاً بحرف e باللغة الانكليزية) لكل صفيحة حديد من النواة..

وهل المثال التالي صحيح: (ارجو التصحيح في حال وجود خطأ)
الطول = 5 *0.9(لحساب الفراغات)=4.5
4.5*4=18 (المساحة)
18*18=324 القدرة (مربع المساحة)
324/(فولت جهد الخرج)13.8= تقريباً 23 آمبير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للتوضيح
نعم هى مساحة مقطع الحديد وليس طوله وهى ما تفضلت بشرحه
وهى الارتفاع × العرض حسب الصورة المرفقة و الطول لم اكمله لأنه لا يدخل فى الحساب
الحسابات صحيحة و التيار المفترض 23 أمبير
الآن هو الملف الخارجى 
الملف الداخلى يحسب سلكه على أساس قطر السلك * 0.8 جذر التيار
أى جذر 23 = 4.8 مم
0.8 × 4.8 = 3.8 تقريبا و ربما يتعذر الحصول عليه
أما الملف الخارجى و لتهويته أكثر من الداخلى يمكن استخدام 0.6 جذر التيار أو 2.9 مم

لو الملف له نقطة وسطية يكون نصف التيار لكل منهما ( المراجع العلمية تحسب 75% بدلا من النصف خاصة أن التقويم يسبب كميو من اتوافقيات لكن يمكن التجاوز فى هذه النسبة)


----------



## charcazar (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير...

القياسات الحقيقية لمحول موجود لدي:
99 صفيحة بسماكة 0.5 مم لكل منها فيكون الارتفاع = 4.95
العرض المخترق للملف=3.2
4.95*3.2=15.84*15.84=250 واط
250/13.8=18.11 آمبير...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## charcazar (24 ديسمبر 2012)

وفقك الله لما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة...
سؤال خطر لي واتمنى ان لا اكون مزعجاً بكثرة اسئلتي...ولكن ...نصف العلم ( لا أعلم)...
هل يمكن من المحولة التي ذكرتها أخيراً ذات ابعاد النواة 3.2*5 اخراج 3 *14 فولت نصف موجة على ان لايزيد آمبير كل ملف عن 3 آمبير ....اي سيكون لدي 3* +14 فولت, 3* -14 فولت
لان القلب المعدني موجود لدي واحتاج الحل لهذه الحالة ان امكن..
ولك جزيل الشكر..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مساحة هذا القلب 5*3 = 15 أى تعطى اكثر من 200 وات
14 × 3 = 42 وات إذن يمكن


----------



## charcazar (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحول الإلكترونى Electronic Transformer*

*المحول الإلكترونى **Electronic Transformer*


*المحول الإلكترونى هو أحد التطبيقات العبقرية للمحول الفرايت حيث يستخدم كمحول للمبات الهالوجين بقدرات من 60 وات و حتى 250 وات و خرج 6 فولت أو 12 أو 24 فولت ولكن يمكن بناء وحدات بقدرات متنوعة و أكبر من ذلك.*
*المحول يستخدم الفرايت مع تردد 100ك هرتز لتوليد الخرج المطلوب و هذه صورة التركيب الداخلى له*




*دائرته بسيطة وهذا شرحها من شركة **ST ** وهذا موقعها و الوثيقة المحتوية هذه المعلومات*
*http://www.st.com*

*APPLICATION NOTE 13707 by P. Fichera, R. Scollo*

*فكرة هذا المحول مبنية على نصف القنطرة كما سبق الشرح وهى مكونة من الترانزيستورين **TR1,TR2** مع المكثفين **C3,C2*
*ElctrXfrmerCct01.PNG*


*عند البدء نلاحظ أن الترانزيستورين فى حال القطع فلا يوجد أى تغذية لقاعدة أى منهما.*
* يتم توحيد التيار العمومى موجة كاملة و تدخل أنصاف الموجات الموجبة على الدائرة فيكون المجمع **TR1** موجبا و المكثفان **C3,C2** يبدأن فى الشحن كما أن الدائرة **R,C1** تبدأ أيضا و عندما يتعدى جهد **C1** جهد انهيار الثنائى القادح **Trigger Diode** فينهار و يفرغ المكثف فى قاعدة **TR2** فيفتح و يمر التيار حسب المسار المبين باللون الأحمر، من الموجب عبر **C2** ثم محول الخرج **T-Out** عبر الملف الابتدائى للمحول الصغير **T1** إلى **TR2** ثم الأرضى*
*نلاحظ هنا أيضا أن المكثفات تتدخل لحد كبير قى قدرة الوحدة لذا كما سنجد فى الوحدات 60 وات قد يكون 0.01 ميكرو بينما 0.1 ميكرو فى وحدات 160 وات و تصل إلى 330 ميكرو فى وحدات الحاسب.*
*الملف الابتدائى للمحول الصغير **T1** عبارة عن نصف لفة و له ملفان ثانويان لتغذية قاعدتى الترانزيستورين كل منهما خمسة لفات تقريبا و حسب القطبية المبينة و ملفوفة على قلب حلقى من الفرايت بقطر 5 مم تقريبا، فيبقى **TR2** فى حال التوصيل و يبقى **TR1** فى حال القطع.*
*يزداد التيار المار، فيدخل المحول **T1** فى حال التشبع فلا ينقل مزيدا من التغذية لقاعدتى الترانزستورين فيبدأ **TR2** فى العودة للقطع مرة ثانية، هذا التناقص فى التيار خرج المحول الصغير **T1** من التشبع مسببا جهد عكس السابق فيساعد **TR2** على القطع بينما يبدأ فى دفع **TR1** للتوصيل فيمر التيار فى المسار المبين باللون الأخضر.*
*مما سبق نرى أن الدائرة تعمل على الاهتزاز الحر المحدد بتردد يعتمد على تشبع الملف الفرايت للمحول الصغير.*

*من الشرح السابق نجد أن الدائرة تعطى خرج متردد وتردده حوالى 100ك هرتز و لكنه متقطع فى صورة حزمات من التردد كما بالرسم فى الوقت من الذبذبة حيث يزيد فولت الدخل عن حد القدح للثنائى وهو يستخدم فى الإنارة باللمبات الهالوجين و غيره من الأحمال ذات صبغة المقاومة و خالية من المعاوقة سواء الحثية أو السعوية.*




*ElctrXfrmerOut.PNG*

*يمكنك إعادة لف محول الخرج للحصول على جهد مناسب لو تحتاج إلى جهد غير المصمم له. *
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله استخدامات أخرى له.*


----------



## charcazar (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزالك الله الخير...


----------



## طه عمارة (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يااسين (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على التقديم الرائع


----------



## محمد اجنيدي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## kallaf (13 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك أخ ماجد بكل حرف كتبته حسنات يعلم هو مقدارها


----------



## عالم عالم (23 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم والله


----------



## mal0042002 (3 يناير 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## slamyya (4 مايو 2014)

جهد كبير الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ندوشه خالد (7 مايو 2014)

شكرآ استاذ مآجد 

موضوع في قمة الروعه

ليش ماتشرحة صووت بدل الكتابههه​


----------



## walidsounbol (26 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معلومات قيمة مليئة بالإفادة شكراً لكم​


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## al-asad (9 يناير 2015)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> *لنحسب الآن محول ذاتى لنرى الفرق*
> 
> *مثلا لنفترض نفس المحول السابق 100 وات*
> *مساحة المقطع كانت جذر القدرة = 10 سم2*
> ...


 تحياتي أستاذ ماجد طريقة حساب اللفات لكل فولت في المحول الذاتي هي نفسها في المحول العادي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 يناير 2015)

نعم هى ذاتها فعدد اللفات لكل فولت تعتمد على الحث وهو يعتمد على قطر اللفات و نوع القلب هواء أم حديد من أى نوع


----------



## al-asad (9 يناير 2015)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> نعم هى ذاتها فعدد اللفات لكل فولت تعتمد على الحث وهو يعتمد على قطر اللفات و نوع القلب هواء أم حديد من أى نوع


شكراً لك أستاذ ماجد طلب أخير أريد من حضرتك تصحيح أخطائي لهذا المحول
أريد ان اصنع محول 6000 وات
مساحة المقطع =جذر القدرة : جذر 6000=77.459
في حال استخدام محول ذاتي للتحويل من 160 v إلى 220v نجد نسبة الوفر 220-160=60 مقسومة على 220 =0.273
اي نعمل تصميم محول قدرته 6000×0.273 =1638 وات فقط
تكون مساحة مقطعه = جذر 1638=40.472
تيار الدخول = 6000÷220=27.273 امبير
قطر السلك : 0.8 جذر التيار = 0.8×5.222=4.1776 أو4.2مم هذا القطر للفات ما فوق 160v 
تيار الخرج :6000÷160=37.5 امبير
فرق التيارين :37.5-27.273=10.227 امبير
قطر السلك : 0.8 × جذر 10.227 = 0.8 × 3.197 = 2.558 أو 2.6 مم و هذا لملف 160v 
عدد اللفات لكل فولت = التردد f ÷ مساحة المقطع a=ا 50÷40.472=1.235 مم لكل فولت
أي عدد لفات 160 فولت = 160× 1.235=197.6 أو 198 لفة 
عدد لفات 60 فولت الباقية أنا اريد تقسيمها الى رفع 20فولت لكل مرحلة 
من 160 الى 180 = 20لفة × 1.235 =24.7 او 25 لفة 
من 180 الى 220 ومن 200 الى 220 
سؤال أستاذ ماجد هل هناك فرق في اقطار الاسلاك في 60 فولت المراد رفعها ام ان ما كتبته صحيح و لا يوجد فرق في اقطار الاسلاك ة تبقى هي نفسها في جميع الفولتية المراد رفعها 160-180-200-220 و كل الشكر و الامتنان لحضرتك على هذا المجهود الرائع الله يعطيك العافية .


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## al-asad (11 يناير 2015)

al-asad قال:


> شكراً لك أستاذ ماجد طلب أخير أريد من حضرتك تصحيح أخطائي لهذا المحول
> أريد ان اصنع محول 6000 وات
> مساحة المقطع =جذر القدرة : جذر 6000=77.459
> في حال استخدام محول ذاتي للتحويل من 160 v إلى 220v نجد نسبة الوفر 220-160=60 مقسومة على 220 =0.273
> ...


بإنتظار ردك أستاذ ماجد عسى يكون تأخيرك علينا خير و الله الموفق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 يناير 2015)

al-asad قال:


> قطر السلك : 0.8 جذر التيار
> سؤال أستاذ ماجد هل هناك فرق في اقطار الاسلاك في 60 فولت المراد رفعها ام ان ما كتبته صحيح و لا يوجد فرق في اقطار الاسلاك ة تبقى هي نفسها في جميع الفولتية المراد رفعها 160-180-200-220 و كل الشكر و الامتنان لحضرتك على هذا المجهود الرائع الله يعطيك العافية .


معذرة لا تصلنى ايميلات من المنتدى لسبب غير معروف 
قطر السلك هو تقديرى أى يعتمد على التبريد و كون الملف خارجى أو داخلى الخ لذا يمكنك استخدام 0.6 بدلا من 0.8 فالمحول الكبير يكون به امكانية تهوية و تبريد أكثر من الصغير و خاصة هو ملف واحد وليس كالملفين أحدهما يعوق تبريد الأخر 
هذا سيمكنك من استخدام اقطار أقل
الهدف من إعادة حساب أقطار السلك اقتصادى بحت فاستخدام سلك ارفع يقلل الكلفة بحساب أن السلك يباع بالوزن كما أم المصنع يفضل تقليل الوزن لكلفة الشحن الخ


----------

